# In quarantine Marriott Maui



## luv_maui

Just arrived, and started Our quarantine here at Marriott Maui.  Flew direct into Maui via LAX.  Completed paperwork at airport then free to go to our resort.  Hired a driver who drove us.  Friendly check-in person, however, he couldn’t tell us how full the resort was.  However, only guests in Napili Tower.  Our personal shopper delivered our grocery order from Costco and Safeway.  So we are quarantined the next 14 days and must start check-in online starting tomorrow.  View from our room.


----------



## lynne

luv_maui said:


> Just arrived, and started Our quarantine here at Marriott Maui.  Flew direct into Maui via LAX.  Completed paperwork at airport then free to go to our resort.  Hired a driver who drove us.  Friendly check-in person, however, he couldn’t tell us how full the resort was.  However, only guests in Napili Tower.  Our personal shopper delivered our grocery order from Costco and Safeway.  So we are quarantined the next 14 days and must start check-in online starting tomorrow.  View from our room.View attachment 21784


Glad you made it safely!  Have a wonderful 7 weeks - 2 weeks quarantine is not too bad - when Hawaii island implemented the stay at home order and we managed to stay in our home for 2 weeks without an issue - there was no need to go for groceries during that period - you should be fine.

View from the Big Island


----------



## CA Richard

luv_maui said:


> Just arrived, and started Our quarantine here at Marriott Maui.  Flew direct into Maui via LAX.  Completed paperwork at airport then free to go to our resort.  Hired a driver who drove us.  Friendly check-in person, however, he couldn’t tell us how full the resort was.  However, only guests in Napili Tower.  Our personal shopper delivered our grocery order from Costco and Safeway.  So we are quarantined the next 14 days and must start check-in online starting tomorrow.  View from our room.


That’s great!  Have a wonderful time!  It’s great to see someone making the best of this crazy situation. Give us an update from time to time!


----------



## amy241

luv_maui said:


> Just arrived, and started Our quarantine here at Marriott Maui.  Flew direct into Maui via LAX.  Completed paperwork at airport then free to go to our resort.  Hired a driver who drove us.  Friendly check-in person, however, he couldn’t tell us how full the resort was.  However, only guests in Napili Tower.  Our personal shopper delivered our grocery order from Costco and Safeway.  So we are quarantined the next 14 days and must start check-in online starting tomorrow.  View from our room.View attachment 21784



How did you find a driver?


----------



## AnnaS

Have a great time!!!! Stay safe!


----------



## gln60

lynne said:


> Glad you made it safely!  Have a wonderful 7 weeks - 2 weeks quarantine is not too bad - when Hawaii island implemented the stay at home order and we managed to stay in our home for 2 weeks without an issue - there was no need to go for groceries during that period - you should be fine.
> 
> View from the Big IslandView attachment 21786


2 week quarantine is not too bad when you have 7 weeks I agree...not so good when you only have 2 weeks..


----------



## Theiggy

That’s awesome! Glad you made it -enjoy your trip! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monykalyn

Woot! You made it! Hoping the 2 weeks go fast and the next 5 go slow


----------



## Steve A

Do you have to stay in your rooms for two weeks or can you walk around the resort?


----------



## JanT

Whoo Hoo!!  Glad you made it!  I know you were on the verge of not going when you original flights were cancelled.  So very happy you were able to get there.  Please post pictures - lots of pictures as soon as you are out and about.  Many of us are living vicariously through people like you and frank808 as you make the best of a crazy situation!  Have fun!!


----------



## luv_maui

Day 1 of 14 State of Hawaii quarantine reporting in Online:  all 4 questions default to no, Question 1:  “Have you self-quarantined in the location selected?”  So you can’t just hit submit Button or you would have Admitted to violating self-quarantine in location of your previous registered form.   Last three questions are in regards to how you are feeling within last 24 hrs and have you experienced any of the following:

#2) fever, felt feverish, or had chills
#3] new or worsening persistent (frequent or continuing ) couch?
#4) new or worsening difficulty breathing?

after changing 1st question to “yes” I can then hit “submit” button.  Must do this for everyone in your party, so we had to do this for my spouse as well.

amy21:  when we called Marriott, security person answered and we started talking.  He suggested I call Demming‘s Delivery service for food.  Demming referred us to a driver, whom had a town car.  Wasn’t sure if uber was available and we brought 4 large luggage and 2 carry-ons, so felt having a dedicated driver with large vehicle nice and reserved vs Uber / taxi too small.

steve A:  we literally are NOT allowed to leave our room other than for medical reasons.  We knew this going in and  we have no intention of violating the quarantine.  When Demming delivered our food outside our room, marriott security pushed the cart of food into our room for me to unload, so I literally didn’t step outside of my room, and pushed the cart outside of room for Marriott security escort to take luggage cart back.

our room keys we were told are not 1-time use keys (which I read online) since I feared what if it didn’t work the first time?  But learned the room key is good for exactly 30 minutes from time of issue.  No issue if one-time use or 30 minutes, since we only used them once.


----------



## luv_maui

Day 1 morning from 2nd bedroom Lanai, Napili Tower


----------



## Superchief

Are there any mask requirements on the island? With the quarantine, there shouldn't be a need for anyone to wear masks.


----------



## Luanne

Superchief said:


> Are there any mask requirements on the island? With the quarantine, there shouldn't be a need for anyone to wear masks.


Why would you think that?  It's not just those coming into Hawaii that can spread COVID 19.

https://www.staradvertiser.com/2020...ewsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=local


----------



## luv_maui

Marriott Maui Lahaina and Napili Villas, initial observations:

1) Lanai’s not cleaned and/or simply unused for quite a while due to resort mostly empty.
2) carpets not clean - after only about an hour walking in room with my socks were very dirty
3) large 50 load Liquid laundry In room.  Obviously didn’t need to bring my own
4) two small lanais, off each bedroom.  i just remember the large gorgeous Lanais from Hyatt
5) excellent shower pressure in master bathroom; just came from Courtyard LAX with terrible water pressure
6) nice large windows in main living are to view ocean front
7) several large tupperware containers with lids, nice since we have to cook all our meals in for next 14 days
8) full size stackable washer / dryer
9) very nice stainless steel refrigerator freezer (bottom)
10) lockoff room refrigerator - very small, and no cooking top or washer / dryer - but that’s unique to Most / many Westin Timeshare villas, (Westin Maui villas- WKORV)
11) living Area floor was dirty, had to sweep, no vacuum.


----------



## amycurl

I, too, am so glad that you didn't give up and figured out the flights and are there! That's not a bad view for 14 days...esp. if you're mostly working during the work days, anyway. I was supposed to be gone for two weeks starting today. My national conference in DC all this coming week and then the big FL family trip that has been such a hassle since first discussed. Now, I am dreading the "virtual" conference experience all this coming week, and I've since had a required two-day virtual training for a grant we've received recently layered on top of that. All I can say is, that view would make the coming week much more pleasant for me, even if I couldn't go outside and enjoy it, because I'm stuck online all week anyway, LOL!


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@luv_maui Thanks for the updates. Sorry to hear about the uncleanliness of the room. View looks very nice though!

Just a minor update: Westin Kaanapali North [WKORVN] studio lockoffs have full washer dryer. A report from another TUGger below indicates that a stovetop exists. WKORVN studio also has it's own small lanai with 2 chairs, so well equipped for lockoff. WKORV doesn't have studio lanais except for the OF center units. The one bedroom side just renovated and added a full oven.

_"The studio side [WKORVN] also has a baby dishwasher, a standard size fridge, smaller stovetop (2 burners??) and a microwave/convection oven."_


----------



## vol_90

luv_maui said:


> Marriott Maui Lahaina and Napili Villas, initial observations:
> 
> 1) Lanai’s not cleaned and/or simply unused for quite a while due to resort mostly empty.
> 2) carpets not clean - after only about an hour walking in room with my so is, very dirty
> 3) large 50 load Liquid laundry In room.  Obviously didn’t need to bring my own
> 4) two small lanais, off each bedroom.  i just remember the large gorgeous Lanais from Hyatt
> 5) excellent shower pressure in master bathroom; just came from Courtyard LAX with terrible water pressure
> 6) nice large windows in main living are to view ocean front
> 7) several large tupperware containers with lids, nice since we have to cook all our meals in for next 14 days
> 8) full size stackable washer / dryer
> 9) very nice stainless steel refrigerator freezer (bottom)
> 10) lockoff room refrigerator - very small, and no cooking top or washer / dryer - but that’s unique to Most / many Westin Timeshare villas, (Westin Maui villas- WKORV)
> 11) living Area floor was dirty, had to sweep, no vacuum.


You should be able to request a vacuum for the room given the low occupancy.  We have been at Ko Olina since March 24th and in the same room since March 29th.  The staff provided a vacuum upon request and it's still with us.


----------



## luv_maui

Beautiful morning from inside our room


----------



## CalGalTraveler

IMO...Quarantine doesn't look so bad to me. The hardest part would be not being able to run or walk on the beach every day.


----------



## Luanne

CalGalTraveler said:


> IMO...Quarantine doesn't look so bad to me. The hardest part would be not being able to run or walk on the beach every day.


As I said in another post, when I vacation on Hawaii it's to get my ocean fix.  It would kill me not to be able to go to the beach every day.


----------



## mauitraveler

luv_maui said:


> Marriott Maui Lahaina and Napili Villas, initial observations:
> 
> 1) Lanai’s not cleaned and/or simply unused for quite a while due to resort mostly empty.
> 2) carpets not clean - after only about an hour walking in room with my socks were very dirty
> 3) large 50 load Liquid laundry In room.  Obviously didn’t need to bring my own
> 4) two small lanais, off each bedroom.  i just remember the large gorgeous Lanais from Hyatt
> 5) excellent shower pressure in master bathroom; just came from Courtyard LAX with terrible water pressure
> 6) nice large windows in main living are to view ocean front
> 7) several large tupperware containers with lids, nice since we have to cook all our meals in for next 14 days
> 8) full size stackable washer / dryer
> 9) very nice stainless steel refrigerator freezer (bottom)
> 10) lockoff room refrigerator - very small, and no cooking top or washer / dryer - but that’s unique to Most / many Westin Timeshare villas, (Westin Maui villas- WKORV)
> 11) living Area floor was dirty, had to sweep, no vacuum.


luv_maui,  Thanks for your observations.  I'm glad that you were able to make it safely to Maui.  I realize that coordinating your flights was a big challenge!  Looking forward to hearing more about your adventures and unique experience during your visit to Maui!  By the way, have you noticed any problems with the AC?  I don't know if maintenance turned off "everything",  or if they left the AC on low.  I remember a past post expressing concerns about the AC...  CJ


----------



## MabelP

I am so happy for you. It puts a big smile on my face knowing you made it!


----------



## luv_maui

mauitraveler said:


> luv_maui,  Thanks for your observations.  I'm glad that you were able to make it safely to Maui.  I realize that coordinating your flights was a big challenge!  Looking forward to hearing more about your adventures and unique experience during your visit to Maui!  By the way, have you noticed any problems with the AC?  I don't know if maintenance turned off "everything",  or if they left the AC on low.  I remember a past post expressing concerns about the AC...  CJ


AC works fine.  WiFi appears decent too.


----------



## normab

So envious, glad you went.   Sit on your balcony a lot, have lots of whatever your favorite beverage is.   Before you know it, you’ll be on the beach.


----------



## mjm1

luv_maui said:


> Beautiful morning from inside our roomView attachment 21809



Glad to hear and see that you made it! Great view. Thanks for sharing your photos.

I am very sorry to hear about the cleanliness, or lack thereof, of the unit. We own an OF unit there and have never experienced that ourselves. 

My DW asked if you are able to go out onto the lanais? I assume you can, but would you please confirm that? As you mentioned the large picture window in the living area is great, and you can open the windows a bit, but it isn’t the same as being out on the lanai.

Enjoy your unit and the view. Hopefully 14 days go by quickly and then you will be free to wander when you want for 5 weeks.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## luv_maui

mjm1 said:


> Glad to hear and see that you made it! Great view. Thanks for sharing your photos.
> 
> I am very sorry to hear about the cleanliness, or lack thereof, of the unit. We own an OF unit there and have never experienced that ourselves.
> 
> My DW asked if you are able to go out onto the lanais? I assume you can, but would you please confirm that? As you mentioned the large picture window in the living area is great, and you can open the windows a bit, but it isn’t the same as being out on the lanai.
> 
> Enjoy your unit and the view. Hopefully 14 days go by quickly and then you will be free to wander when you want for 5 weeks.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


Yes, our quarantine extends to our location which includes our room & lanai.  If I owned a house with private yard I could be outside in my own private yard.  But....I’m in a very nice full condo with 2 Lanais here at MM1.  Housekeeping brought us some disinfectant wipes so we can clean up our lanais ourself.


----------



## luv_maui

End of day 1


----------



## Luanne

Please don't take this request the wrong way, but I'd be very interested in hearing how you feel about the quarantine experience at the end of the 14 days.


----------



## davidvel

Luanne said:


> Please don't take this request the wrong way, but I'd be very interested in hearing how you feel about the quarantine experience at the end of the 14 days.


Strange how our highly reactive counter culture has caused us to feel the need to apologize in advance for asking such a simple straight forward question with no mal intent in it.


----------



## SueDonJ

davidvel said:


> Strange how our highly reactive counter culture has caused us to feel the need to apologize in advance for asking such a simple straight forward question with no mal intent in it.



I'm struggling to find how there *could* be any mal intent? Maybe I'm misinterpreting but I thought the question had to do with how much the OP might feel like climbing the walls after two weeks in a unit?


----------



## Luanne

davidvel said:


> Strange how our highly reactive counter culture has caused us to feel the need to apologize in advance for asking such a simple straight forward question with no mal intent in it.


I think I'm just getting super sensitive about things being misinterpreted.


----------



## luv_maui

Luanne said:


> I think I'm just getting super sensitive about things being misinterpreted.


Absolutely.  Happy to share and no offense taken.  Day 2, everything is fine.  Not going crazy so far, but the ocean front view helps tremendously.  Without a view and my feelings might be way different.

Looks like we will be getting an email every day reminding us of the requirement to go online and state we are abiding to the quarantine in our designated location and 3 health questions, for each person under quarantine.  Doesn’t take much time, but must do for 14 days straight.  2 down and 12 to go.

good thing we have the view, and netflix on the big screen TV,as we brought our HDMI cord to hook up to the TV.


----------



## luv_maui

Person in orange vest, Security (?) person to make sure people don’t come onto Marriott property and/or catch violators of quarantine? I’ll have to ask after out of quarantine


----------



## Luanne

When/if you need more food and supplies is there someplace you can call?  Was the personal shopper you used when you first arrived from Marriott?  Can you do restaurant delivery?


----------



## rickandcindy23

I am green with envy over here.


----------



## californiagirl

Thank you for taking us along on your journey!  Your ability to piece together 7 weeks at MOC right now feels like a victory for us all. We have been owners there since 2002 so I can picture the sights, sounds and smells of where you are at.  I rarely post, but had to say thank you because I am vicariously experiencing Maui with you.  Like so many on this board we have had to cancel several upcoming trips because of the virus and this helps a little for me.

We have 12 days on Maui planned for next March.  Hopefully we get to go.


----------



## Superchief

luv_maui said:


> Absolutely.  Happy to share and no offense taken.  Day 2, everything is fine.  Not going crazy so far, but the ocean front view helps tremendously.  Without a view and my feelings might be way different.
> 
> Looks like we will be getting an email every day reminding us of the requirement to go online and state we are abiding to the quarantine in our designated location and 3 health questions, for each person under quarantine.  Doesn’t take much time, but must do for 14 days straight.  2 down and 12 to go.
> 
> good thing we have the view, and netflix on the big screen TV,as we brought our HDMI cord to hook up to the TV.


The view and nice accommodations, combined with knowing you will be staying for another 5 weeks should definitely help make this more bearable. The thing I would miss most is being able to exercise. It would be nice if the resort would provide exercise equipment while you are confined.

_[Non-quarantine-related content deleted.]_


----------



## luv_maui

Luanne said:


> When/if you need more food and supplies is there someplace you can call?  Was the personal shopper you used when you first arrived from Marriott?  Can you do restaurant delivery?


I think we can order from Safeway, but haven’t tried it yet.  We used our personal shopper to get stuff from both Costco & Safeway.  Haven’t explored dining delivery since we need to eat all the food we bought to last 14 quarantine days first.


----------



## luv_maui

Superchief said:


> The view and nice accommodations, combined with knowing you will be staying for another 5 weeks should definitely help make this more bearable. The thing I would miss most is being able to exercise. It would be nice if the resort would provide exercise equipment while you are confined.
> 
> Recent research has now shown that asymptomatic people are unlikely to transmit COVID 19, so hopefully the mask requirements and quarantine policies will be modified soon. Good luck and hang in there.


Yesterday I got a 45 minute walk circling the living area, bathroom and master bedroom!  Today was stomach crunches, and lazy pushups for some strength, then some walking in place while watching Netflix.  Now.....just enjoying the view.  Same view, never gets old.


----------



## luv_maui

Superchief said:


> The view and nice accommodations, combined with knowing you will be staying for another 5 weeks should definitely help make this more bearable. The thing I would miss most is being able to exercise. It would be nice if the resort would provide exercise equipment while you are confined.
> 
> Recent research has now shown that asymptomatic people are unlikely to transmit COVID 19, so hopefully the mask requirements and quarantine policies will be modified soon. Good luck and hang in there.


I actually thought about asking to borrow exercise equipment, but I’m not that bold.  I mean I’m not finding it that hard to be in isolation, although only day 2.  But it’s still a long ways to day 15.  I told my spouse that it’s either go to jail (breaking quarantine) or go home, if she gets stir crazy.  I think we’ll stick it out for 12 more days.


----------



## rickandcindy23

We have been isolating at home quite a bit, especially since the 3rd week of March, and it was fine, and my view wasn't as good as yours!   Now we are out and about more, but I could sit on a lanai all day and eat healthy food and be just fine.  I really could.  

We go to Maui for 3 weeks and 5 days in February-March.  If we have to self quarantine for the first two weeks, I will be okay with it.  We pay huge MF's for our Hono Koa oceanfront views.  Rick and I are going to make the best of it.


----------



## Superchief

luv_maui said:


> I actually thought about asking to borrow exercise equipment, but I’m not that bold.  I mean I’m not finding it that hard to be in isolation, although only day 2.  But it’s still a long ways to day 15.  I told my spouse that it’s either go to jail (breaking quarantine) or go home, if she gets stir crazy.  I think we’ll stick it out for 12 more days.


The sounds of the sea and some good red wine would help me get through it. Hopefully there are birds and occasional dolphin or whales to add entertainment.


----------



## luv_maui

day 2.  Looks familiar, but never gets old.


----------



## frank808

vol_90 said:


> You should be able to request a vacuum for the room given the low occupancy. We have been at Ko Olina since March 24th and in the same room since March 29th. The staff provided a vacuum upon request and it's still with us.


Would you mine coming to our room to vacuum  ? 

Or you can just pass it over the lanai as it might be easier.

Glad you made it OP. Just 12 more days of quarantine. 

Sorry for the threadjack...I just couldn't help myself.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

luv_maui said:


> I think we can order from Safeway, but haven’t tried it yet. We used our personal shopper to get stuff from both Costco & Safeway. Haven’t explored dining delivery since we need to eat all the food we bought to last 14 quarantine days first.


You can also try Instacart. Here on Oahu, instacart shops at Costco, Safeway etc.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## AnnaS

Great View!!!! Enjoy - soon even more!!!


----------



## mav

It looks FABULOUS!!! The pics are AMAZING!! Have a great time!!  The next thing you know the 2 weeks will be up and u will have the rest of the time


----------



## BobG7734

Love the pics....we (with family and grandkids) were there for 3 weeks in Feb-Mar, just getting home before everything hit.  One of the best vacations we ever had.   The whales shows were unbelievable...I could sit on the lanai for 2 weeks just watching them!
Enjoy the 7 weeks and thanks for the updates!


----------



## umgoblue98

luv_maui said:


> View attachment 21848
> Person in orange vest, Security (?) person to make sure people don’t come onto Marriott property and/or catch violators of quarantine? I’ll have to ask after out of quarantine


I was out walking yesterday and the guards at either end are making sure that only people on foot are coming through the path.  There is a sign saying that no bikes, skateboards, etc can come through the path in front of the Marriott.


----------



## luv_maui

Day 3:  can actually grab a picture of sunrise from 2nd bedroom lanai


----------



## Fasttr

luv_maui said:


> Day 3:  can actually grab a picture of sunrise from 2nd bedroom lanai


2 days down.....you are already 14.3% there!!!


----------



## cyntravel

I am so glad that you were able to go on your vacation. 
You are making the best of the situation and we are delighted that you are sharing
your adventure with us.
I could quarantine there. It is so beautiful!!!!
Thanks for sharing your pictures and experiences.
Have a Blessed Time!


----------



## rickandcindy23

SO jealous.  SO SO SO jealous!  Are your kids with you, or the two of you only?


----------



## LAX Mom

Thanks for sharing your ocean view with the rest of us who are stuck at home! It really is a beautiful location. Day 15 will be here before you know it.
Just curious, what floor did they put you on?


----------



## luv_maui

rickandcindy23 said:


> SO jealous.  SO SO SO jealous!  Are your kids with you, or the two of you only?


Just 2 of us in a 2 br; oddly only needed a 1 br, but it was easier to piece all weeks in the 2 br then 1 br, using eplus, since we initially got the first 4 weeks in a 2br.


----------



## luv_maui

LAX Mom said:


> Thanks for sharing your ocean view with the rest of us who are stuck at home! It really is a beautiful location. Day 15 will be here before you know it.
> Just curious, what floor did they put you on?


4th floor.  Very thankful they did honor the 1st week designated code of OF, so just hoping we don’t have to move. Check-in person said currently slated to move week 4 because of designated view is not OF.  But odd the codes for weeks 2& 3 weren’t initially OF, but later in bonvoy app they were changed to OF.  Not sure why they were changed.  My only speculation was that due to quarantine they wanted to keep us in same room, but not sure why they stopped after only 3 weeks.  We’ll find out in 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## luv_maui

Still working on keeping up the grounds

_[Non-quarantine-related content deleted.]_


----------



## luv_maui

4pm.


----------



## luv_maui

Day 3, 5:20pm, Just got a call on my cell.  They tried calling my spouse but she ignored it since she didn’t recognize the number.  Then they called my number and I picked it up since it was an 808 prefix, thinking maybe it was state checking up on us.  And Sure enough, it was the Maui police, calling on behalf of Covid-19 hotline.  He wanted to verify (my answers in parenthese) the purpose (vacation), check on health symptoms if any (none), asked if we understood the 14 day quarantine (I confirmed yes), check if we had food (yes, we had groceries delivered), and Then wished us a nice stay.  I was respectful and answered all questions.  It was a nice conversation, but not sure what would have happened if we hadn’t picked up.  Their number is now in both our cells so we recognize it As “COVID-19 Hotline”

they left a voicemail on my spouse’s phone identifying themselves and asking us to call back to verify the information on the forms completed and verify we understood the quarantine.  But, I forgot to mention the police officer said I could ignore the call to my wife - didn’t realize he meant the voicemail He had just left.


----------



## luv_maui

Also, just found 2 tiny ants on kitchen countertop.  Very hard to see on dark green granite.  we keep our counters relatively clean, so hopefully we don’t see a swarm of them.


----------



## luv_maui

Seems like each evening when I call to let them know I’ve placed a garbage bag just outside our door, the security person answers and takes the message.  Tonight I requested more dishwasher tablets. They left the outside my door and then called to let me know they were there.  I think today would have been our housekeeping day, if there was one.  so just dishwashing tablets and pick up garbage.  Not sure if we’ll request new bed sheets Or simply wash our own.  Absolutely beautiful sunset view tonight.  Last 2 pictures from Lanai vs first 2 from inside thru window


----------



## haras

luv_maui said:


> Just 2 of us in a 2 br; oddly only needed a 1 br, but it was easier to piece all weeks in the 2 br then 1 br, using eplus, since we initially got the first 4 weeks in a 2br.



congratulations for making it there and thank you for sharing your trip with us.  You were able to piece 7 consecutive weeks through interval exchange??? That is so so impressive.  Do you mind sharing what you used to exchange?  I own Marriott grand chateau and also a vistana that I’ve always had good look exchanging into Mko.  I’ve never visited Maui yet and now I need to from your posts.  Are you in the same room all 7 weeks?  If you can, can you share photos of inside the unit?  Thanks so much and enjoy your time there.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Thanks for allowing us to travel through your lanai views.  Gorgeous!

As a silver lining, at least the salespeople won't be pestering you for a presentation.


----------



## luv_maui

haras said:


> congratulations for making it there and thank you for sharing your trip with us.  You were able to piece 7 consecutive weeks through interval exchange??? That is so so impressive.  Do you mind sharing what you used to exchange?  I own Marriott grand chateau and also a vistana that I’ve always had good look exchanging into Mko.  I’ve never visited Maui yet and now I need to from your posts.  Are you in the same room all 7 weeks?  If you can, can you share photos of inside the unit?  Thanks so much and enjoy your time there.


In theory we will stay in same room, although we’ve only been assured same for first 3 weeks.  Our view for week 4 changes, so if they needed the OF room they might move us, but hopefully not.  We used Worldmark on flexchange (within 59 days of arrival) so basically 60% off had it been outside of 59 days before arrival.  Each week cost us an equivalent of $300 in our maintenance fees + II exchange fees.


----------



## luv_maui

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks for allowing us to travel through your lanai views.  Gorgeous!
> 
> As a silver lining, at least the salespeople won't be pestering you for a presentation.


Yes, not a single call.  Only me calling front desk for whenever we need supplies, which has been prompt, with phone call notifying us it has been left outside our door, so we never see anyone.


----------



## Steve Fatula

luv_maui said:


> Each week cost us an equivalent of $300 in our maintenance fees + II exchange fees.



Gee, I bet that was hard to swallow. My kind of trip!


----------



## haras

luv_maui said:


> In theory we will stay in same room, although we’ve only been assured same for first 3 weeks.  Our view for week 4 changes, so if they needed the OF room they might move us, but hopefully not.  We used Worldmark on flexchange (within 59 days of arrival) so basically 60% off had it been outside of 59 days before arrival.  Each week cost us an equivalent of $300 in our maintenance fees + II exchange fees.



Can I ask, have you owned worldmark for many years and have had success with similar exchanges?  I've only owned hilton (2 contracts) a marriott (weeks contract) and two carlsbad seapointes which ive recently sold because it took me a good 4-5 years to truly understand timesharing and how exchanges work for the dynamic of my family.  I also own a dvc but we only use that for aulani and would never exchange it.  I've been looking to branch out to other timeshares with lower MF to accomplish what you're doing but i've been hesitant for fear of the unknown.   Now you've peak my interest and i'll start researching worldmark.  Thanks so much and enjoy your time in maui!  sounds cheaper than what we'd pay for living at home.


----------



## luv_maui

luv_maui said:


> In theory we will stay in same room, although we’ve only been assured same for first 3 weeks.  Our view for week 4 changes, so if they needed the OF room they might move us, but hopefully not.  We used Worldmark on flexchange (within 59 days of arrival) so basically 60% off had it been outside of 59 days before arrival.  Each week cost us an equivalent of $300 in our maintenance fees + II exchange fees.





Steve Fatula said:


> Gee, I bet that was hard to swallow. My kind of trip!


X7 it does add up.  However, just couldn’t pass it up.  But yes, can’t beat the price, even though I’m not getting full services on property, but full view!


----------



## luv_maui

haras said:


> Can I ask, have you owned worldmark for many years and have had success with similar exchanges?  I've only owned hilton (2 contracts) a marriott (weeks contract) and two carlsbad seapointes which ive recently sold because it took me a good 4-5 years to truly understand timesharing and how exchanges work for the dynamic of my family.  I also own a dvc but we only use that for aulani and would never exchange it.  I've been looking to branch out to other timeshares with lower MF to accomplish what you're doing but i've been hesitant for fear of the unknown.   Now you've peak my interest and i'll start researching worldmark.  Thanks so much and enjoy your time in maui!  sounds cheaper than what we'd pay for living at home.


We have owned Worldmark for over 15+ years.  We’ve had success trading into many top resorts, Four Seasons, Westin’s, and Marriott’s.  This 7 week trade was during a pandemic, so not normal obviously.  But with ongoing searches, Worldmark has done well, except obviously it doesn’t have Vistana or Marriott preference, and we travel mostly off season.  As with any timeshare, but where you want to go, trading is a bonus.  But, we’ve enjoyed staying at WorldMark’s with strong west coast presence, good for us as Oregonians.  Happy to discuss more details via PM if needed.


----------



## luv_maui

Day 4:  continue to get my 10:01am email everyday to report in, answering 4 questions.  How many ways can I take the same picture?


----------



## TXTortoise

luv_maui said:


> Day 4:  continue to get my 10:01am email everyday to report in, answering 4 questions.  How many ways can I take the same picture?
> 
> View attachment 21954


We’re comparing palm tree leaves to be sure you’re not cheating and reusing the same photo.


----------



## silentg

Not a bad place to Quarantine ... _[Non-quarantine-related content deleted.]_ ... only a 2 week stay in,  then they can go out and enjoy the place for another 5 weeks. I would have no trouble doing this. I enjoy the updates and look forward to seeing photos when you are out of Quarantine.


----------



## luv_maui

From our quarantined room.  Sunset is just towards the right.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

FWIW...That view never gets old.

_[Non-quarantine-related content deleted.]_


----------



## luv_maui

Look what I found outside my front door!


2 Hawaiian waters, 2 cans of passion guava, Maui cookies, box of Hawaiian host milk chocolates and package of macadamia nuts all wrapped up.  Thank you Marriott!!
FYI - was putting out the garbage, NOT leaving


----------



## csalter2

luv_maui said:


> Look what I found outside my front door!View attachment 21965
> 2 Hawaiian waters, 2 cans of passion guava, Maui cookies, box of Hawaiian host milk chocolates and package of macadamia nuts all wrapped up.  Thank you Marriott!!
> FYI - was putting out the garbage, NOT leaving



That’s a nice touch!


----------



## JanT

Simply beautiful.  "Mother, Mother Ocean.  I have heard you call." - Jimmy Buffett



luv_maui said:


> From our quarantined room.  Sunset is just towards the right.View attachment 21964


----------



## JanT

This gets my vote.



lynne said:


> All of these threads should be moved (including mine) to the Hawaii Open Covid-19 discussion. We should not be hijacking luv_mauis posts. I am personally happy that he and his wife are quarantining for the 2 weeks to keep everyone safe and then can enjoy the next 5 as locals.


----------



## SueDonJ

JanT said:


> This gets my vote.



Mine as well. I've gone through the thread and deleted every comment/post that's not directly related to the OP's _obvious intent_ of this thread. Yes, that's more restrictive than is usually allowed on TUG but there are plenty of other threads related to Hawaii's quarantine issues. *If it's so important for you to discuss how stupid the experts are or how much your civil rights are violated by responses to a public health crisis, there are plenty of other threads for you to do that. Go find them.*

OP, thanks for sharing your experience with us. I'm guessing that your TUG check-ins to this thread are providing a little bit of a diversion from the four walls and gorgeous view! You're welcome to use this thread - and you/any readers here are welcome to click "Report" or send me a PM about any posts that get into the weeds.


----------



## csodjd

_[Comment deleted.

TUG Rules: "... do not enter complaints about moderation into BBS messages. Such posts will be considered off-topic and will be removed. Any such complaints or discussion should be communicated to the bbs staff directly via email or personal message."

Please feel free to click "Report" on my post about moderation, inviting every moderator/admin to review it. <-- SueDonJ]_


----------



## Monykalyn

luv_maui said:


> From our quarantined room.  Sunset is just towards the right.View attachment 21964


This almost looks like one of those paintings that is broken up into 3 parts then hung on wall together. So Beautiful!!!!! Thank you for continuing to share!


----------



## TXTortoise

Triptych


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

luv_maui said:


> Day 4:  continue to get my 10:01am email everyday to report in, answering 4 questions.  How many ways can I take the same picture?
> 
> View attachment 21954



Maybe take the picture upside own? (Just a little humor while you wait. . . .)


----------



## Superchief

luv_maui said:


> Day 4:  continue to get my 10:01am email everyday to report in, answering 4 questions.  How many ways can I take the same picture?


When looking at nature, there is always new beauty to see! Enjoy.


----------



## Fasttr

Superchief said:


> When looking at nature, there is always new beauty to see!


That's deep man....deep!!  ;-)


----------



## Monykalyn

TXTortoise said:


> Triptych


Ha! Never knew there was a word for it! Yes thank you


----------



## gln60

SueDonJ said:


> Mine as well. I've gone through the thread and deleted every comment/post that's not directly related to the OP's _obvious intent_ of this thread. Yes, that's more restrictive than is usually allowed on TUG but there are plenty of other threads related to Hawaii's quarantine issues. *If it's so important for you to discuss how stupid the experts are or how much your civil rights are violated by responses to a public health crisis, there are plenty of other threads for you to do that. Go find them.*
> 
> OP, thanks for sharing your experience with us. I'm guessing that your TUG check-ins to this thread are providing a little bit of a diversion from the four walls and gorgeous view! You're welcome to use this thread - and you/any readers here are welcome to click "Report" or send me a PM about any posts that get into the weeds.


Finally...thnx


----------



## Superchief

Fasttr said:


> That's deep man....deep!!  ;-)


One positive thing from this lockdown is that I've started to notice and enjoy the smallest things, including plants, wildlife and the sky. Of course everything looks even better after a couple glasses of wine! Birds and animals also seem to be more present and active. (I also carry a shovel


----------



## luv_maui

For a minute I thought the pool was open, but he was obviously just doing work in the pool.


----------



## luv_maui

Can’t order online directly from Safeway for delivery.  It doesn’t accept the Marriott address (100 Nohea Kai)  but does accept next door (50 Nohea Kai).  For us quarantined, glad I still have my personal shopper.  Still a long ways till day 15, ugh


----------



## JanT

Well that is a bummer about the Safeway but thankfully you do have another option for delivery.  Those 14 days are going to feel like a lifetime but just hang onto the fact that after those you're going to have freedom to enjoy Maui to the fullest!



luv_maui said:


> Can’t order online directly from Safeway for delivery.  It doesn’t accept the Marriott address (100 Nohea Kai)  but does accept next door (50 Nohea Kai).  For us quarantined, glad I still have my personal shopper.  Still a long ways till day 15, ugh


----------



## luv_maui

beautiful afternoon looking straight up from the living room




or looking straight out thru the window


----------



## csodjd

luv_maui said:


> For a minute I thought the pool was open, but he was obviously just doing work in the pool.
> View attachment 21976View attachment 21977


So once your quarantine is over, what facilities at the Marriott will you have access to? Are any of the dining areas open? The bar? Is anything open along the beach? Whaler's village?


----------



## luv_maui

csodjd said:


> So once your quarantine is over, what facilities at the Marriott will you have access to? Are any of the dining areas open? The bar? Is anything open along the beach? Whaler's village?


TBD.  Interisland travel is allowed to open 6/16, and just heard on news that Maui bars, etc can open starting this Monday, but just because you can open doesn’t mean a business will open.  Nothing is open currently here at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club.  And I don’t think anything is currently open at whaler‘s village.  But much can change this coming Monday.  But that’s can change Not necessarily will change.  Only time will tell.


my view while reading TUG, what could be better?




better picture from lanai though


----------



## luv_maui

From lanai #2, just 30 minutes from sunset


----------



## slip

See just posting on TUG will pass some time.


----------



## luv_maui

slip said:


> See just posting on TUG will pass some time.


Just before sunset


----------



## slip

luv_maui said:


> Just before sunset
> View attachment 21987



I missed the sunset here on Oahu today but still nice.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

@luv_maui and @slip You guys are driving us nuts with those awesome pics. But keep 'em coming!


----------



## slip

PcflEZFlng said:


> @luv_maui and @slip You guys are driving us nuts with those awesome pics. But keep 'em coming!



I won’t take over @luv_maui ‘s thread. I still have to go to work everyday but I post a new thread every once in a while. I get to go to Molokai in 17 days so I will start a thread for that.


----------



## Superchief

You probably are starting to feel like Robinson Crusoe. Your pictures make it appear you have your own private island.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

As long as nobody is yelling "Drop those coconuts!"


----------



## frank808

Here was my sunset yesterday. Will be the last OV until we return home in July. Then we self quarantine for 14 days.

Also of anyone is interested MKO is opening pool and bar b ques on Monday June 15. The fitness center will be open on Friday June 19. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## luv_maui

frank808 said:


> Here was my sunset yesterday. Will be the last OV until we return home in July. Then we self quarantine for 14 days.
> 
> Also of anyone is interested MKO is opening pool and bar b ques on Monday June 15. The fitness center will be open on Friday June 19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


So now I’m wondering if I should retrade and come over to MKO for 2-3 weeks in July if the pool is opening there?  MM1 I don’t think is opening anything.

called front desk and security person thinks some re-opening of pool coming soon, so might be better than I thought after quarantine is over.  Now do we try change of pace at MKO for part of the time?  Decisions. Decisions


----------



## optimist

After a long time of not being on TUG, I find myself coming over just to check on your thread! I was planning the same thing you are doing but I couldn't get anyone to do it with me.
Are you also working? I would imagine it would make the days go by faster.


----------



## luv_maui

When will this look different, tomorrow?  What will the rules be at the pool?


----------



## luv_maui

optimist said:


> After a long time of not being on TUG, I find myself coming over just to check on your thread! I was planning the same thing you are doing but I couldn't get anyone to do it with me.
> Are you also working? I would imagine it would make the days go by faster.


Enjoying the beautiful view and oddly, browsing and reading TUG makes the days go by faster.  Even a periodic Netflix.  So I’m a nerd.  I love reading about timeshares, frequent flyer miles, and points.


----------



## davidvel

luv_maui said:


> When will this look different, tomorrow?  What will the rules be at the pool?View attachment 22050


Have the authorities mentioned whether you get something to prove you are past quarantine? An arm band, a taxi medallion, scarlett ("AQ") letters? Or will you continually be stopped to show your papers (boarding pass)?


----------



## CalGalTraveler

If he starts shouting "Wilson!" we should be concerned...


----------



## luv_maui

davidvel said:


> Have the authorities mentioned whether you get something to prove you are past quarantine? An arm band, a taxi medallion, scarlett ("AQ") letters? Or will you continually be stopped to show your papers (boarding pass)?


I haven’t asked yet, but it’s over a week from now, so we‘ll figure it out end of next week


----------



## luv_maui

Woohoo!  Pool by napili tower will open tomorrow.  Roy’s is opening for dining in, but just weekends:  fri/sat/sun.  So made dinner reservations for Father’s Day, either 1st or 2nd day after quarantine. I’ll find out if day 14 you’re allowed out or not.

today’s view (day 6) from lanai 1


----------



## slip

Making plans makes the time go by too.


----------



## echino

Keep your boarding pass to show when you arrived. I was stopped by police and I had to show papers with my arrival date proving I was not breaking the quarantine. There were police checkpoints on the roads, police raids on beaches and "friendly" locals happily reporting "suspicious" tourists.


----------



## luv_maui

sunset day 6


----------



## Sugarcubesea

*@luv_maui, I'm loving your posts and pictures. I really admire you for doing this trip and what fun you will have once the 14 days are up*


----------



## frank808

luv_maui said:


> So now I’m wondering if I should retrade and come over to MKO for 2-3 weeks in July if the pool is opening there? MM1 I don’t think is opening anything.
> 
> called front desk and security person thinks some re-opening of pool coming soon, so might be better than I thought after quarantine is over. Now do we try change of pace at MKO for part of the time? Decisions. Decisions



Sorry didnt see this post till now. We were travelling for about 17 hours to get from hawaii to orlando. 23 hours with the time change. Dang covid19 as the flight usually takes us 12 hours of travelling. 

Much more to do on Oahu shopping and food wise. Resort is still partially shut down until Monday. Found out pools and barbecues are opening up June 15. Fitness center opens on June 19th.

Maybe we can meet up at MK? We get out of quarantine on July 22.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kckaren21

vol_90 said:


> We have been at Ko Olina since March 24th



I'm so envious of you! You must have the run of the place!

Luv_maui, I'm so glad you made it! Hopefully they will lift the quarantine early, and you won't have to be there for 14 days! Please post pics and updates, so we can live thru you vicariously! 

How nice to be in Hawaii and enjoy it without crowds of people!


----------



## MizzouBJ72

I hope you continue to enjoy your trip, Luv_Maui, but at the risk of sounding snarky, I'd like to ask a blunt question from my perspective (which must be different than most who are posting here):  Is it really better to spend 14 days stuck in a (very nice) home with a magnificent view (in one direction) as opposed to be able to be out and about in the open air and space at your primary home? 

To each his own and I truly appreciate hearing your perspective.  It is helping me learn and evaluate options.  But I am at home gardening, going for wonderful walks, laughing with and talking (from a safe distance) to neighbors...just no view as fantastic as what you see when you look out your window.  I would not choose to go where I knew I had a 14-day in-home, quarantine, no matter how pretty it was when I look out my window.  I get a lot of pretty views on my big screen TV.

So, above is sort of explaining my question...are you feeling your view is worth what you have given up back home?  Either way, I hope you enjoy your time, especially the five weeks beyond quarantine!


----------



## davidvel

MizzouBJ72 said:


> I hope you continue to enjoy your trip, Luv_Maui, but at the risk of sounding snarky, I'd like to ask a blunt question from my perspective (which must be different than most who are posting here):  Is it really better to spend 14 days stuck in a (very nice) home with a magnificent view (in one direction) as opposed to be able to be out and about in the open air and space at your primary home?
> 
> To each his own and I truly appreciate hearing your perspective.  It is helping me learn and evaluate options.  But I am at home gardening, going for wonderful walks, laughing with and talking (from a safe distance) to neighbors...just no view as fantastic as what you see when you look out your window.  I would not choose to go where I knew I had a 14-day in-home, quarantine, no matter how pretty it was when I look out my window.  I get a lot of pretty views on my big screen TV.
> 
> So, above is sort of explaining my question...are you feeling your view is worth what you have given up back home?  Either way, I hope you enjoy your time, especially the five weeks beyond quarantine!


The 5 weeks in paradise after leaving quarantine, is going to be well worth not being in the middle of the country in a garden the first two, I would guess. I'd do it in a heartbeat if I had the time off. 

And barely a need to worry about COVID during that time as well.


----------



## Steve Fatula

MizzouBJ72 said:


> I hope you continue to enjoy your trip, Luv_Maui, but at the risk of sounding snarky, I'd like to ask a blunt question from my perspective (which must be different than most who are posting here):  Is it really better to spend 14 days stuck in a (very nice) home with a magnificent view (in one direction) as opposed to be able to be out and about in the open air and space at your primary home?
> 
> To each his own and I truly appreciate hearing your perspective.  It is helping me learn and evaluate options.  But I am at home gardening, going for wonderful walks, laughing with and talking (from a safe distance) to neighbors...just no view as fantastic as what you see when you look out your window.  I would not choose to go where I knew I had a 14-day in-home, quarantine, no matter how pretty it was when I look out my window.  I get a lot of pretty views on my big screen TV.
> 
> So, above is sort of explaining my question...are you feeling your view is worth what you have given up back home?  Either way, I hope you enjoy your time, especially the five weeks beyond quarantine!



I think it's a good question as for some, don't think it would be worth it. After having thought about it a lot, I think it would be hard for me after week 4-5. As long as we own our home, I would be worried about things back home by then. I've already had this experience last year on a long trip. I am sure there are solutions, housesitter, landscapers, etc, and then key mail I may miss (perhaps a water shutoff notice who knows). Probably possible to handle it all, but, would be hard for me to get to 8 weeks. We would have 10# of medicine just for my DW too.

So, for me, is say 5 weeks worth it? Possibly. 2 in quarantine, 3 out. But if you are one who can handle 8 weeks + out, I see the 2 weeks quarantine as a minor price to pay and think it is worth it.


----------



## luv_maui

MizzouBJ72 said:


> I hope you continue to enjoy your trip, Luv_Maui, but at the risk of sounding snarky, I'd like to ask a blunt question from my perspective (which must be different than most who are posting here):  Is it really better to spend 14 days stuck in a (very nice) home with a magnificent view (in one direction) as opposed to be able to be out and about in the open air and space at your primary home?
> 
> To each his own and I truly appreciate hearing your perspective.  It is helping me learn and evaluate options.  But I am at home gardening, going for wonderful walks, laughing with and talking (from a safe distance) to neighbors...just no view as fantastic as what you see when you look out your window.  I would not choose to go where I knew I had a 14-day in-home, quarantine, no matter how pretty it was when I look out my window.  I get a lot of pretty views on my big screen TV.
> 
> So, above is sort of explaining my question...are you feeling your view is worth what you have given up back home?  Either way, I hope you enjoy your time, especially the five weeks beyond quarantine!


It’s only day 7 of 14, but I look at it from the perspective as the price to pay (14 day quarantine) to be able to walk along the beaches in Maui for up to 5 additional weeks.  Is the view for 14 days better than freedom back home in Oregon?  View is fantastic but I don’t think I’d do this if I was only here 14 days.


----------



## luv_maui

Steve Fatula said:


> I think it's a good question as for some, don't think it would be worth it. After having thought about it a lot, I think it would be hard for me after week 4-5. As long as we own our home, I would be worried about things back home by then. I've already had this experience last year on a long trip. I am sure there are solutions, housesitter, landscapers, etc, and then key mail I may miss (perhaps a water shutoff notice who knows). Probably possible to handle it all, but, would be hard for me to get to 8 weeks. We would have 10# of medicine just for my DW too.
> 
> So, for me, is say 5 weeks worth it? Possibly. 2 in quarantine, 3 out. But if you are who can handle 8 weeks + out, I see the 2 weeks quarantine as a minor price to pay and think it is worth it.


We have the advantage of our college son at home so everything is covered back home.  But we’ve got multiple flights scheduled back home should we wish to go back after weeks 4, 5, 6 & 7.  With inter island lifting, there should be more activity, as some restaurants on Maui starting to open up and even one pool (Napili) opens here supposedly today.  Roys opens on weekends for dine-in, etc


----------



## luv_maui

frank808 said:


> Sorry didnt see this post till now. We were travelling for about 17 hours to get from hawaii to orlando. 23 hours with the time change. Dang covid19 as the flight usually takes us 12 hours of travelling.
> 
> Much more to do on Oahu shopping and food wise. Resort is still partially shut down until Monday. Found out pools and barbecues are opening up June 15. Fitness center opens on June 19th.
> 
> Maybe we can meet up at MK? We get out of quarantine on July 22.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks.  We snoozed and the MKO July weeks are now gone.  And, DW doesn’t want to move anyways.  We will just go home back to Oregon whenever we feel we’ve spent enough time here on Maui.  Have never spent more than 2 weeks in a row and now the first 2 are in quarantine.  Do you know if we are free day 14 or day 15 of quarantine? Day of arrival is considered day 0, so today is day 7 quarantine-wise, but our 8th day here.


----------



## luv_maui

They removed the orange cones - so Napili pool is about to open!  We can observe for the next week while still under quarantine.


----------



## Sleeper

As much as I would want the first 2 quarantine weeks to speed by I would want to figure out a way to slow the time/space continuum for the next 5!


----------



## CA Richard

luv_maui said:


> So now I’m wondering if I should retrade and come over to MKO for 2-3 weeks in July if the pool is opening there?  MM1 I don’t think is opening anything.
> 
> called front desk and security person thinks some re-opening of pool coming soon, so might be better than I thought after quarantine is over.  Now do we try change of pace at MKO for part of the time?  Decisions. Decisions


If you moved to a different island in the middle of your stay, would you have to re-quarantine for another 14 days at the new location?


----------



## lynne

CA Richard said:


> If you moved to a different island in the middle of your stay, would you have to re-quarantine for another 14 days at the new location?


Interisland travel will be opened on June 16 - as long as you have fulfilled your quarantine, you should not have to re-quarantine


----------



## Dean

MizzouBJ72 said:


> I hope you continue to enjoy your trip, Luv_Maui, but at the risk of sounding snarky, I'd like to ask a blunt question from my perspective (which must be different than most who are posting here):  Is it really better to spend 14 days stuck in a (very nice) home with a magnificent view (in one direction) as opposed to be able to be out and about in the open air and space at your primary home?
> 
> To each his own and I truly appreciate hearing your perspective.  It is helping me learn and evaluate options.  But I am at home gardening, going for wonderful walks, laughing with and talking (from a safe distance) to neighbors...just no view as fantastic as what you see when you look out your window.  I would not choose to go where I knew I had a 14-day in-home, quarantine, no matter how pretty it was when I look out my window.  I get a lot of pretty views on my big screen TV.
> 
> So, above is sort of explaining my question...are you feeling your view is worth what you have given up back home?  Either way, I hope you enjoy your time, especially the five weeks beyond quarantine!


I think each is different and often what we think would be the case wouldn't end up being the answer after it was experienced.  I could see us doing this if we had that much time.  Not sure I'd want to do it in the older section with the limited kitchen though.  And we'd likely move around between islands some as well.


----------



## Hawaiibarb

So nice to hear you made it (it sounds as though that was a challenge!) but also to hear someone ready to make the best of it with the restrictions!  Too many have tried to slip around the quarantine, and there's an increased effort to track and arrest those those who do......what a way to remember Hawaii!  So glad you have lots of time to look forward to getting out and about......enjoy Maui!


----------



## Hawaiibarb

Just went back to catch up on all the posts.  I was sorry to read that Safeway wouldn't deliver......they make such a big deal about their delivery program being such a service during the pandemic!  Black star for them!  I saw the post by the person who referred to "friendly locals" reporting people who were flaunting the quarantine.....seems he doesn't get that we in Hawaii have worked really hard to keep our numbers down; if you don't think Covid 19 is serious, we do!  So you deserve the very best of vacations there....you've earned it!  Thank you for helping to keep our islands as safe as possible.


----------



## luv_maui

Woohoo!  5 people at the Napili pool.  Today is our 1st checkout week 1 and check in week 2.  We asked for linens to change the sheets and cleaning supplies to clean the bathroom.  We got sheets and a canister of wipes.


----------



## luv_maui

WooHoo!!  Just got a call from COVID-19 hotline, day 7 (per online check-in system), but actually our 8th day if you count day we arrived as day 1.  After asking DW if there were any symptoms, we asked definition of 14 day quarantine, and officer Marfil assured us we could leave our room 6/19, 14th day here if you count arrival as day 1, which he confirmed.   so the Check-in app starts a day after you arrive and states that is day 1, but is incorrect per officer Marfil.  If we have any issues he said to have anyone call him.  i had planned on day 14, per App, to also be a quarantine day and not be free until 6/21 so we are FREE 2 days earlier than I expected!!


----------



## Luanne

luv_maui said:


> WooHoo!!  Just got a call from COVID-19 hotline, day 7 (per online check-in system), but actually our 8th day if you count day we arrived as day 1.  After asking DW if there were any symptoms, we asked definition of 14 day quarantine, and officer Marfil assured us we could leave our room 6/19, 14th day here if you count arrival as day 1, which he confirmed.   so the Check-in app starts a day after you arrive and states that is day 1, but is incorrect per officer Marfil.  If we have any issues he said to have anyone call him.  i had planned on day 14, per App, to also be a quarantine day and not be free until 6/21 so we are FREE 2 days earlier than I expected!!


What's the first thing you are going to do when you are free?  I know what it would be for me.


----------



## luv_maui

Luanne said:


> What's the first thing you are going to do when you are free?  I know what it would be for me.


Walk along the beach and/or take an Uber to go rent a car, but gotta go back to Kahului .  Pool is open.  never get tired of the view


----------



## echino

Hawaiibarb said:


> I saw the post by the person who referred to "friendly locals" reporting people who were flaunting the quarantine.....seems he doesn't get that we in Hawaii have worked really hard to keep our numbers down; if you don't think Covid 19 is serious, we do!



Once you are out of quarantine, be prepared for hostility from the locals. If you are an obvious tourist, they may assume you are breaking the quarantine and report you. Then you will have to deal with police and prove your innocence. You will need to carry your "papers" with you.


----------



## marciaheitz

Are you allowed to leave your unit at all.....like to take a walk while socially distancing?


----------



## Luanne

marciaheitz said:


> Are you allowed to leave your unit at all.....like to take a walk while socially distancing?


No.  Quarantine means quarantine.  Can't go out for any reason.


----------



## luv_maui

Luanne said:


> No.  Quarantine means quarantine.  Can't go out for any reason.


Absolutely correct, except for medical reason only.  Haven’t stepped a single foot outside our room.  8 down, 6 to go.


----------



## luv_maui

Saturday night, 15 minutes before sunset


----------



## luv_maui

Seriously?, sunset tonight.  Wow.


----------



## turkel

echino said:


> Once you are out of quarantine, be prepared for hostility from the locals. If you are an obvious tourist, they may assume you are breaking the quarantine and report you. Then you will have to deal with police and prove your innocence. You will need to carry your "papers" with you.



I really hope that this doesn’t happen.


----------



## vol_90

echino said:


> Once you are out of quarantine, be prepared for hostility from the locals. If you are an obvious tourist, they may assume you are breaking the quarantine and report you. Then you will have to deal with police and prove your innocence. You will need to carry your "papers" with you.


I know of one local Hawaiian being harassed in Waikiki accused of being a tourist from the news.  Been at Marriott Ko Olina since March 24th with travels on a regular basis to Costco, Walmart, Safeway, Target and surrounding areas with no hostility from any locals. BS comment about carrying papers.  Where is the basis of your information on hostility. Internet from Vancouver?


----------



## Monykalyn

luv_maui said:


> Seriously?, sunset tonight.  Wow.View attachment 22104View attachment 22105


That’s so gorgeous hard to believe it’s “real life”!  Hope the next 6 days fly by and then time slows way down to enjoy the beauty without need of a window


----------



## turkel

What a fantastic trip you have planned. If this mess happened when we were retired I could totally see grabbing some extended time in the islands. Now that the pool is open I hope this trip is the paradise I imagine.

No crowds. Whoop Whoop!


----------



## echino

vol_90 said:


> I know of one local Hawaiian being harassed in Waikiki accused of being a tourist from the news.  Been at Marriott Ko Olina since March 24th with travels on a regular basis to Costco, Walmart, Safeway, Target and surrounding areas with no hostility from any locals. BS comment about carrying papers.  Where is the basis of your information on hostility. Internet from Vancouver?



Personal experience, in March and April, on Kauai.


----------



## turkel

echino said:


> Personal experience, in March and April, on Kauai.


That stinks! Has it changed how you feel about traveling to the islands?


----------



## echino

turkel said:


> That stinks! Has it changed how you feel about traveling to the islands?



Not much. It's not unique to Hawaii. During pandemic, you can see xenophobia everywhere, especially in small and remote communities.


----------



## luv_maui

Sunrise this morning


----------



## frank808

echino said:


> Not much. It's not unique to Hawaii. During pandemic, you can see xenophobia everywhere, especially in small and remote communities.


Not at all like that on Oahu. Kauai also had a longer curfew than Oahu. On Oahu the curfew was only over the memorial weekend to discourage parties and enforce social distancing.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean

turkel said:


> I really hope that this doesn’t happen.


I bet it happens some but not a ton.  Still the admonition to be prepared just in case is a good one.


----------



## luv_maui

Got a call from COVID-19 hotline.  They confirmed that officer Marfil information I was told yesterday was incorrect.  14 day quarantine means day 15 you are free, with day 1 being day of arrival.  Just a 1 day set back, so will be free this Saturday and not Friday.


----------



## Luanne

luv_maui said:


> Got a call from COVID-19 hotline.  They confirmed that officer Marfil information I was told yesterday was incorrect.  14 day quarantine means day 15 you are free, with day 1 being day of arrival.  Just a 1 day set back, so will be free this Saturday and not Friday.


Good thing that got cleared up.  I'd hate you have you go out when you thought you were "free" just to be picked up for violating quarantine.


----------



## luv_maui

Direct flights from Maui to Oregon are now “full” , so Alaska airlines is no longer selling seats and are Planning to cancel flights, so getting home may need to be re-done.  I’m not surprised since my backup, just in case flight for early July was cancelled Today.  We have friends coming to Oregon in July so we may cut our trip short (just 5 or 6 weeks instead of 7).


----------



## slip

luv_maui said:


> Got a call from COVID-19 hotline.  They confirmed that officer Marfil information I was told yesterday was incorrect.  14 day quarantine means day 15 you are free, with day 1 being day of arrival.  Just a 1 day set back, so will be free this Saturday and not Friday.



Glad you found this out also. This is the way I understood it. Not a big deal, you got this.


----------



## csodjd

luv_maui said:


> Absolutely correct, except for medical reason only.  Haven’t stepped a single foot outside our room.  8 down, 6 to go.


Maybe schedule a doctor's visit or a teeth cleaning... just to get out of the room for an hour.


----------



## Luanne

csodjd said:


> Maybe schedule a doctor's visit or a teeth cleaning... just to get out of the room for an hour.


I imagine it means a medical emergency.  I think they are very serious about the quarantine on Maui.  And would it be worth it just for an hour out?


----------



## csodjd

Luanne said:


> I imagine it means a medical emergency.  I think they are very serious about the quarantine on Maui.  And would it be worth it just for an hour out?


Consider looking for your a sense of humor, it seems to be misplaced.


----------



## Luanne

csodjd said:


> Consider looking for your a sense of humor, it seems to be misplaced.


I misread what you considered to be humorous.  A simple "that was meant to be funny" would have sufficed.  No need to get personal.


----------



## JulieAB

I just love this thread!  I tried to convince my husband to do this but he thought I was crazy.  We were supposed to fly to Big Island yesterday. So now I'm dreaming of next year!

Those of you that spend long periods in hawaii, what do you do about a car?  We spent 4 weeks there in 2018 and I paid about $1800 in rental car fees, which is almost as much as the timeshare fees.  I would like to spend the summer there, but trying to figure out how to do it cheaper.


----------



## controller1

Luanne said:


> I imagine it means a medical emergency.  I think they are very serious about the quarantine on Maui.  And would it be worth it just for an hour out?





csodjd said:


> Consider looking for your a sense of humor, it seems to be misplaced.





Luanne said:


> I misread what you considered to be humorous.  A simple "that was meant to be funny" would have sufficed.  No need to get personal.



Let's all remember to look at those emojis after the post. When you miss them you can sometimes miss the humor and/or sarcasm!


----------



## csodjd

controller1 said:


> Let's all remember to look at those emojis after the post. When you miss them you can sometimes miss the humor and/or sarcasm!


Exactly.


----------



## csodjd

JulieAB said:


> I just love this thread!  I tried to convince my husband to do this but he thought I was crazy.  We were supposed to fly to Big Island yesterday. So now I'm dreaming of next year!
> 
> Those of you that spend long periods in hawaii, what do you do about a car?  We spent 4 weeks there in 2018 and I paid about $1800 in rental car fees, which is almost as much as the timeshare fees.  I would like to spend the summer there, but trying to figure out how to do it cheaper.


I can only tell you what we do. We concentrate those things we need or want a car for into a couple of days and only rent from the morning of the first to the evening of the second (or third).


----------



## luv_maui

JulieAB said:


> I just love this thread!  I tried to convince my husband to do this but he thought I was crazy.  We were supposed to fly to Big Island yesterday. So now I'm dreaming of next year!
> 
> Those of you that spend long periods in hawaii, what do you do about a car?  We spent 4 weeks there in 2018 and I paid about $1800 in rental car fees, which is almost as much as the timeshare fees.  I would like to spend the summer there, but trying to figure out how to do it cheaper.


We usually come off season, so generally pay less than $300/week.   Currently, an out of quarantine car rental is about $185/week.  But times 4 adds up.  Debating on Uber/Lyft, but will check that out over this weekend before deciding on a car rental.  Round trip estimates: Under $20 to Safeway, $13 to Roy’s, $33 to gazebo restaurant, $23 to Hilo hatties, $39 plantation house, $105 Costco, $53 airport - one way.  Cost estimates based on 15% discount from Lyft (chase reserve benefit)


----------



## CPNY

luv_maui said:


> Just arrived, and started Our quarantine here at Marriott Maui.  Flew direct into Maui via LAX.  Completed paperwork at airport then free to go to our resort.  Hired a driver who drove us.  Friendly check-in person, however, he couldn’t tell us how full the resort was.  However, only guests in Napili Tower.  Our personal shopper delivered our grocery order from Costco and Safeway.  So we are quarantined the next 14 days and must start check-in online starting tomorrow.  View from our room.View attachment 21784


6 more days!!! Assuming you’ve stuck to the quarantine which I hope so, I hear HI is extremely strict with it. Florida not so much at all.


----------



## luv_maui

CPNY said:


> 6 more days!!! Assuming you’ve stuck to the quarantine which I hope so, I hear HI is extremely strict with it. Florida not so much at all.


Absolutely following the strict quarantine rules.  DW and I each take turns every day answering the 4 questions on the online app.  If everyone followed the 14 day quarantine then Hawaii should be COVID-19 free at some point.


----------



## CPNY

luv_maui said:


> Absolutely following the strict quarantine rules.  DW and I each take turns every day answering the 4 questions on the online app.  If everyone followed the 14 day quarantine then Hawaii should be COVID-19 free at some point.


Excellent! Almost there!! You’re in the home stretch!


----------



## csodjd

luv_maui said:


> Absolutely following the strict quarantine rules.  DW and I each take turns every day answering the 4 questions on the online app.  If everyone followed the 14 day quarantine then Hawaii should be COVID-19 free at some point.


Unfortunately viruses don't usually work that way. Being in quarantine is just to give sufficeint time to find out if you are (came over) infected and prevent spread if you are, not to prevent infection in you. In other words, it's not to protect you, its to protect others FROM you under the assumption you may have brought the virus with you. The only way to make Hawaii COVID-free would be to have a pre-arrival test that had no false negatives. But that's pretty much medically impossible unless you quarantine for 14 days BEFORE the test and then get right on the plane.

In fact, that raises an interesting hypothetical. Probably not possible due to verification issues, etc., but imagine if Hawaii put in place a rule that said you can come to Hawaii with no quarantine if you quarantine for 14 days before you get on the plane. Quarantine at home. If everyone on the plane was flying on day 15, there'd be no need to quarantine on arrival.


----------



## luv_maui

What a difference 30 minutes makes


----------



## luv_maui

Seriously?  No hot water, impacting entire building.  Unclear how long until it is resolved, but it’s Sunday night so they can’t look for the part until at least tomorrow!

temporary(?) fix so some hot water for now.


----------



## nerodog

luv_maui said:


> Day 4:  continue to get my 10:01am email everyday to report in, answering 4 questions.  How many ways can I take the same picture?
> 
> View attachment 21954


Love it...a view I never tire of...keep clicking away !!


----------



## Bxian

Such a great thread-and Luv-Maui, you are a person after my own heart with your interest in timeshares and points and miles.  Can you use your Sapphire reserve DoorDash credit there?  Also, are you retired or working remotely?


----------



## rickandcindy23

I hope they get the hot water fixed.  Maui is pretty hot and humid at this time of year, so I can imagine showers are a necessity.


----------



## luv_maui

Official day 10 (day 15 I am free), morning sunrise.


----------



## luv_maui

Bxian said:


> Such a great thread-and Luv-Maui, you are a person after my own heart with your interest in timeshares and points and miles.  Can you use your Sapphire reserve DoorDash credit there?  Also, are you retired or working remotely?


Already used our 2020 DoorDash credit.  DoorDash doesn’t have much of a presence here in Maui (many are closed so essentially subway and Panda Express).  The recommended delivery service with more choices, at least during this pandemic, is 808 pickup (at least a handful of choices Restaurent-wise), and includes delivery options from Starbucks, Costco, Whole Foods, Safeway, Target, Home Depot, Walmart).  Of course a coffee at $8 + $8 delivery + tip makes a single coffee cost prohibitive.  Haven’t used their service yet, since we had groceries delivered, so only had round table pizza delivered once.


----------



## luv_maui

rickandcindy23 said:


> I hope they get the hot water fixed.  Maui is pretty hot and humid at this time of year, so I can imagine showers are a necessity.


There was hot water Last night with their temporary fix, but guessing those in building just assume fixed.  I only know because I asked security details of the hot water.  Hopefully temporary fix works until they can get the replacement part.

update:  engineer called today to let me know the hot water issue was simply Part of a routine weekly flush of the water system and NOT a bad part needing to be replaced.


----------



## luv_maui

So only about 6 or so rooms occupied.  3 left yesterday and 3 more parties came in yesterday, subject to the quarantine.  We are the only one occupied on our floor.  The others already here have been here quite a while, I was told by security before we arrived that some have been here since March.

also got a call from housekeeping.  Very friendly helpful person looking to check in on us and provide any supplies we may need.  We asked for some more TP, paper towels, salt & pepper, and cleaning supplies.  We got A LOT of TP and A LOT of paper towels, a lot of S&P, some cleaning supplies for floor, but really meant so we could clean the lanais.  I offered to do our own sheets & towels, but she let us know don’t wash them as they could swap them out.  And they did offer to do a full cleaning once we are out of quarantine.  She even gave me her email address so I could email her for any other needs.  She was very nice.


----------



## luv_maui




----------



## GregT

@luv_maui ,

I’m sorry that I didn’t give you some of my 3BR’s — I ended up putting them into Interval for a (limited value) AC - I am skeptical that I will be able to use the AC’s and I would have much rather have seen pictures from you from 10206 and 6206 in Lahaina Villas.    Please keep posting and say strong!!!

I hope you post some pictures from Maui post-quarantine!!!  I don’t want us to burden you with the request, but I sure would love to see current Maui pictures!!!

Greetings to you from Florida.....not Maui but still special, in a different way!

Best,

Greg


----------



## luv_maui

GregT said:


> @luv_maui ,
> 
> I’m sorry that I didn’t give you some of my 3BR’s — I ended up putting them into Interval for a (limited value) AC - I am skeptical that I will be able to use the AC’s and I would have much rather have seen pictures from you from 10206 and 6206 in Lahaina Villas.    Please keep posting and say strong!!!
> 
> I hope you post some pictures from Maui post-quarantine!!!  I don’t want us to burden you with the request, but I sure would love to see current Maui pictures!!!
> 
> Greetings to you from Florida.....not Maui but still special, in a different way!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


DW probably says timeshares is my main hobby, next to points & frequent flyer miles, but I’ll definitely post other pictures once out of quarantine but probably not quite as often.  Although I would probably not want to move, I have serious doubts I would get to stay in your units just because I’ve been told everyone is in Napili tower, but can’t confirm that absolutely other than that’s what we’ve been told.  So with only ~6 rooms occupied, doesn’t make sense to occupy more than 1 building.


----------



## luv_maui

Not a single person at the pool today


----------



## dickgregory

Mid-June and an empty pool?!  This is so bizarre.  We had to cancel our May 9th check-in at Napili Villas.  This was back on April 27th.  Still waiting for the Intervals replacement Certificate.  Sure hope others are not having this problem.

Your post is so inspiring.  Please keep it up.  We’ve been isolated since March 8th and now watching our city (Seattle) getting torn apart.  Your pictures are so uplifting.  Thank you!


----------



## luv_maui

Day 10 just before sunset, with & without zoom


----------



## Sugarcubesea

I love your posts, they keep me inspired that one day I can get back to Maui


----------



## luv_maui

Day 11, can’t wait to walk along the beach day 15 and really hear even louder those ocean waves


----------



## lynne

Our distant view of Maui in the clouds


----------



## luv_maui

2 days in a row, no one at the pool!  When has that ever happened if the pool is open and available?


----------



## vol_90

No pictures from the Lagoon Pool at Marriott Ko Olina but it did open today! (other 2 pools remain closed) and there were 6 people in the pool.  They did reduce the number of chairs available which is no issue given the current low occupancy (do not know number of rooms occupied).  Grills at the Kona building also opened today with restrictions on social distancing.  Looking better for those who are all already in Hawaii and staying at a Marriott Timeshare.


----------



## luv_maui

In regards to my request for a housekeeping every 2 weeks, with the first after our quarantine is over, Housekeeping called to let me know they are not allowed to enter my room even after our quarantine is over.  So we are on our own to clean our own room, but housekeeping will provide cleaning. stuff for us upon request.  No worries, I understand.  More of an FYI that there is no housekeeping, unless of course if they make us move, such that I would hope our new room is clean.  But prefer to simply not move.


----------



## umgoblue98

luv_maui said:


> In regards to my request for a housekeeping every 2 weeks, with the first after our quarantine is over, Housekeeping called to let me know they are not allowed to enter my room even after our quarantine is over.  So we are on our own to clean our own room, but housekeeping will provide cleaning. stuff for us upon request.  No worries, I understand.  More of an FYI that there is no housekeeping, unless of course if they make us move, such that I would hope our new room is clean.  But prefer to simply not move.


Apologies, I have not read all the threads, but how did you get your reservation for your stay?  II? Points? Weeks?  I have a house on island and my family has been here for a few months...my parents want to come and join us, but I need to find a place for them to safely quarantine for the 14 days that is not in my house.  We are owners at MOC, so MOC seems like a great place for them to hunker down for 14 days....but I am struggling to figure out how to get a reservation for them.  Thanks, in advance, for your advice!


----------



## luv_maui

umgoblue98 said:


> Apologies, I have not read all the threads, but how did you get your reservation for your stay?  II? Points? Weeks?  I have a house on island and my family has been here for a few months...my parents want to come and join us, but I need to find a place for them to safely quarantine for the 14 days that is not in my house.  We are owners at MOC, so MOC seems like a great place for them to hunker down for 14 days....but I am struggling to figure out how to get a reservation for them.  Thanks, in advance, for your advice!


I exchanged thru II.  Although it looks like II removed all the Marriott Maui inventory.  It usually doesn’t stay up for more than 1-2 days if during the quarantine period after those with reservations learn of quarantine extension and then cancel.  Although it looks like you could piece together the month of July at Sands of Kahana thru II.



*Jul 03 2020 - Jul 10 2020 *





144











​​
*Jul 04 2020 - Jul 11 2020 *





144











​​
*Jul 04 2020 - Jul 11 2020 *





266











​​
*Jul 11 2020 - Jul 18 2020 *





144











​​
*Jul 11 2020 - Jul 18 2020 *





266











​​
*Jul 17 2020 - Jul 24 2020 *





144











​​
*Jul 17 2020 - Jul 24 2020 *





266











​​
*Jul 19 2020 - Jul 26 2020 *





144











​​
*Jul 24 2020 - Jul 31 2020 *





144











​​
*Jul 25 2020 - Aug 01 2020 *





144











​​
*Aug 19 2020 - Aug 26 2020 *





266


----------



## Jim&Martha

So were you able to exchange thru II 7 weeks?  Is this because of the virus and so many cancellations?  I didn't read through all the many many posts of this thread, but would like to know how you got 7 consecutive weeks?

Thanks!


----------



## luv_maui

Jim&Martha said:


> So were you able to exchange thru II 7 weeks?  Is this because of the virus and so many cancellations?  I didn't read through all the many many posts of this thread, but would like to know how you got 7 consecutive weeks?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes.  Due to cancellations, and before inventory was removed, I booked all 7 weeks in a row, with just 1 overlapping day, so technically only 48 days here.  Very short window to book all 7 weeks.  I used eplus to change room sizes and dates multiple times as inventory changed daily, but eventually got all 7 weeks, all in a 2 br, even though only needed a 1 br, but first 4 weeks were in a 2 br, but added last 3 weeks changing from 1 br in old phase (MMO) so all 7 weeks in new phase (MM1).  Although I think they probably (?) would have moved me into MM1, since it’s my understanding only MM1 is being occupied, but not 100% sure.  Still under quarantine so can’t see if anyone in MMO


----------



## csodjd

luv_maui said:


> Yes.  Due to cancellations, and before inventory was removed, I booked all 7 weeks in a row, with just 1 overlapping day, so technically only 48 days here.  Very short window to book all 7 weeks.  I used eplus to change room sizes and dates multiple times as inventory changed daily, but eventually got all 7 weeks, all in a 2 br, even though only needed a 1 br, but first 4 weeks were in a 2 br, but added last 3 weeks changing from 1 br in old phase (MMO) so all 7 weeks in new phase (MM1).  Although I think they probably (?) would have moved me into MM1, since it’s my understanding only MM1 is being occupied, but not 100% sure.  Still under quarantine so can’t see if anyone in MMO


Perhaps you could use some of your remaining time in quarantine to write a beginners "how to" guide for using II? You clearly have some experience and expertise, and with all the cancellations there are a lot of us (I assume) like me that haven't used it before and suddenly have certificates.


----------



## Jim&Martha

WOW!!!  That is fantastic, congratulations on being so successful with that.  I've never had to cancel an II trade, so I'm about to learn. I have one in January on Maui at the Marriott and I think I'm going to cancel that, just not ready to travel this winter.  WE sure could use your expertise like the poster above just wrote


----------



## luv_maui

Beautiful morning for a walk along the beach.  Just 3 more days.  On day 12.  Free day 15.  Looks like some surfers today.


----------



## Dean

luv_maui said:


> Got a call from COVID-19 hotline.  They confirmed that officer Marfil information I was told yesterday was incorrect.  14 day quarantine means day 15 you are free, with day 1 being day of arrival.  Just a 1 day set back, so will be free this Saturday and not Friday.


I'm curious what time of day your confinement ends.  Midnight or time of arrival would be the most likely cutoffs.


----------



## luv_maui

S


csodjd said:


> Perhaps you could use some of your remaining time in quarantine to write a beginners "how to" guide for using II? You clearly have some experience and expertise, and with all the cancellations there are a lot of us (I assume) like me that haven't used it before and suddenly have certificates.


sorry, but no secret sauce.  Diligence, patience, persistence, and luck.  I checked inventory daily and exchanged for my 7 weeks.  But used eplus to switch from MMO to MM1, all in same size unit eventually, over multiple days.  Only 1 overlapping day (checking out 7/4, but next week check in 7/3).  Even then I had an opportunity to then line up all dates with no overlapping day with online Inventory that was available for at least 1-2 days as I know I could have booked a 2nd unit for 7 weeks.  And, if not for a wedding in August, I probably could have extended our stay at least another 4-5 weeks.  Once quarantine was extended another month, more inventory showed up.  Persistence in monitoring II inventory daily, and this pandemic created this probably once in a lifetime online available inventory.  I would never expect Marriott hawaii inventory just sitting online for 1-2 days.  I considered switching last 2-3 weeks to MKO, but waited too long and inventory was removed, so won’t be able to meet frank808.  DW didn’t want to move anyways - but we shall see if Marriott Maui makes us move in about 1.5 weeks even though it appears (although hawaii inter island quarantine lifting might change that) very few here at resort - supposedly only about 6?


----------



## luv_maui

Dean said:


> I'm curious what time of day your confinement ends.  Midnight or time of arrival would be the most likely cutoffs.


Great question, we will find out.  Covid-19 hotline person indicated day 15 (day 1 is day of arrival) but didn’t indicate any specific time.  So I’ll call them to reconfirm.  Maybe our last online check/in (4 questions) I would hope say something like you are now out of quarantine.  Each day it says thanks for checking in, have a nice day.


----------



## Theiggy

You are so close to freedom now! This is so exciting! I’m living vicariously through you and I share your updates with my husband. I’m a teacher and just started summer vacation. It’s longer than usual bc of COVID. I think how wonderful it would be to take the kids to Maui and have it all to ourselves after quarantine. The kids would be fine indoors for two weeks as long as we had internet connection! If not for my husband’s job and our dog....


----------



## 10spro

luv_maui said:


> Yes.  Due to cancellations, and before inventory was removed, I booked all 7 weeks in a row, with just 1 overlapping day, so technically only 48 days here.  Very short window to book all 7 weeks.  I used eplus to change room sizes and dates multiple times as inventory changed daily, but eventually got all 7 weeks, all in a 2 br, even though only needed a 1 br, but first 4 weeks were in a 2 br, but added last 3 weeks changing from 1 br in old phase (MMO) so all 7 weeks in new phase (MM1).  Although I think they probably (?) would have moved me into MM1, since it’s my understanding only MM1 is being occupied, but not 100% sure.  Still under quarantine so can’t see if anyone in MMO


I thought I was pretty savvy and very creative about successfully trading into MMO and MM1, spending hours trolling Interval for new inventory, so far have only been able to string together 3 weeks. You are my new role model.


----------



## luv_maui

Theiggy said:


> You are so close to freedom now! This is so exciting! I’m living vicariously through you and I share your updates with my husband. I’m a teacher and just started summer vacation. It’s longer than usual bc of COVID. I think how wonderful it would be to take the kids to Maui and have it all to ourselves after quarantine. The kids would be fine indoors for two weeks as long as we had internet connection! If not for my husband’s job and our dog....


We shall see if walking along the beach, enjoying the pool, and eating in our room, going for a drive, or the currently few restaurants that are open, is enough.  Could we have our fill after 4-5 weeks?  We are typically here for only 1 week, although already day 12 of quarantine, so once free we may have our fill after 2 weeks After quarantine and go home?  Probably not, but Keeping things flexible.  Although we have flights booked to go home end of weeks 4, 5, 6 & 7.  Using mostly frequent flyer miles so can cancel without any penalty and miles simply go back into account.


----------



## Jim&Martha

Good point, even on Maui, it may not be enough for all that time, can't wait to see how you feel and your experience on a secluded island, ha!  Who would ever think of Maui as secluded?


----------



## Fasttr

Consider downloading a driving tour app.  Shaka Guide is an example, but there are others.  App is free, and then you just pay a few bucks to download specific driving tours of the island.  The Shaka Guide himself is pretty funny, he tells you things along the way that you would not have known otherwise, teaches you a little local language, tells you turn offs to take to see off the beaten path sights (that you can chose to do or not), etc, etc.  Its uses GPS tracking on your phone, so it knows where you are to tell you the right stuff, and where to turn, etc.  There is a Shaka Guide for each island, so make sure you download the Maui one.  Check it out.


----------



## luv_maui

Called COVID-19 hotline.  Person answering stated they don’t keep track of hours so I should be free day 15 anytime.  However, now I’ve heard 3 answers:  1) free 6/19, then 2) 6/20 is correct and 6/19 was incorrect, and now 3) anytime on 6/20 - although person on the line wasn’t very assuring, so I’ll call again tomorrow to see what they say.

however, it appears we are free anytime on day 15, with day 1 being day of arrival.  Although online app check-in started day after arrival and said day 1 of check in, so 6/20 should be app day 14 check-in.  Hopefully it’ll say we are done?  Email reminder to check in arrives about 10am each day.


----------



## luv_maui

Fasttr said:


> Consider downloading a driving tour app.  Shaka Guide is an example, but there are others.  App is free, and then you just pay a few bucks to download specific driving tours of the island.  The Shaka Guide is pretty funny, tells you things along the way that you would not have known otherwise, teaches you a little local language, tells you turn offs to take to see off the beaten path sights, etc, etc.  Its uses GPS tracking on your phone, so it knows where you are to tell you the right stuff, and where to turn, etc.  There is a Shaka Guide for each island, so make sure you download the Maui one.  Check it out


Thanks for the suggestion.  We’ve been coming to Maui annually for over 25 years, but now that we really have time (up to 5 weeks), we may really check driving out all over.  Although car rental really adds up at $185/week for up to 5 weeks!  Will check out uber/lyft this weekend and then rent a car not at airport starting Monday if we choose to rent a car.  For that matter, everything adds up for 7 weeks.  Even Daily occupancy tax for this 2 bedroom is $21.25 per day - or $1,041.25 for 49 nights.

we’ll meet ambassador 100 night requirement but not the $20,000 in spending, so will have to settle for titanium status, but that was already granted automatically for next year from Marriott.  I guess another 10 useless SNAs


----------



## Theiggy

luv_maui said:


> We shall see if walking along the beach, enjoying the pool, and eating in our room, going for a drive, or the currently few restaurants that are open, is enough. Could we have our fill after 4-5 weeks? We are typically here for only 1 week, although already day 12 of quarantine, so once free we may have our fill after 2 weeks After quarantine and go home? Probably not, but Keeping things flexible. Although we have flights booked to go home end of weeks 4, 5, 6 & 7. Using mostly frequent flyer miles so can cancel without any penalty and miles simply go back into account.



It would be enough for me! I live. Busy hectic life normally and it would be a welcome time of relaxation. We love the ocean and pool, and if you need more physical activity there is hiking and biking I would think. I like the idea posted above about the app too. Enjoy it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

luv_maui said:


> we’ll meet ambassador 100 night requirement but not the $20,000 in spending, so will have to settle for titanium status, but that was already granted automatically for next year from Marriott. I guess another 10 useless SNAs



Why not choose the free 40k night at the 75 night award level? My wife and choose 5 SNA at the 50 night mark and the free 40k night at the 75 night award level. We get 10 SNA and two free 40k nights annually. Good for a nice staycation weekend if you have no other use for the free nights. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT

Whoo hoo!!!  You are getting sooooo close!  I'm sure it seems like it's drug on and on for you but from my end it doesn't seem like it's been 14 days since you got there.  I'm so happy your confinement is almost to an end!!!  Sigh......envious but that's ok - I'm living vicariously through you!



luv_maui said:


> Beautiful morning for a walk along the beach.  Just 3 more days.  On day 12.  Free day 15.  Looks like some surfers today.
> 
> View attachment 22213


----------



## luv_maui

frank808 said:


> Why not choose the free 40k night at the 75 night award level? My wife and choose 5 SNA at the 50 night mark and the free 40k night at the 75 night award level. We get 10 SNA and two free 40k nights annually. Good for a nice staycation weekend if you have no other use for the free nights.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Maybe we will choose the 40k free night, but with the points increases, hard to use.  But with rolllver SNAs, we certainly don’t need 20 SNAs for next year.


----------



## nerodog

luv_maui said:


> From lanai #2, just 30 minutes from sunset
> 
> View attachment 21985


You are the new Monet !! A study  in light.   I'm enjoying


----------



## csodjd

luv_maui said:


> S
> 
> sorry, but no secret sauce.  Diligence, patience, persistence, and luck.  I checked inventory daily and exchanged for my 7 weeks.  But used eplus to switch from MMO to MM1, all in same size unit eventually, over multiple days.  Only 1 overlapping day (checking out 7/4, but next week check in 7/3).  Even then I had an opportunity to then line up all dates with no overlapping day with online Inventory that was available for at least 1-2 days as I know I could have booked a 2nd unit for 7 weeks.  And, if not for a wedding in August, I probably could have extended our stay at least another 4-5 weeks.  Once quarantine was extended another month, more inventory showed up.  Persistence in monitoring II inventory daily, and this pandemic created this probably once in a lifetime online available inventory.  I would never expect Marriott hawaii inventory just sitting online for 1-2 days.  I considered switching last 2-3 weeks to MKO, but waited too long and inventory was removed, so won’t be able to meet frank808.  DW didn’t want to move anyways - but we shall see if Marriott Maui makes us move in about 1.5 weeks even though it appears (although hawaii inter island quarantine lifting might change that) very few here at resort - supposedly only about 6?


So what I'm hearing is that inventory/opportunities pop up and disappear quickly, and so once the window is reached when you can request something you need to start checking multiple times a day. Is that a fair assessment?


----------



## kckaren21

normab said:


> So envious, glad you went.   Sit on your balcony a lot, have lots of whatever your favorite beverage is.   Before you know it, you’ll be on the beach.



Ditto!


----------



## luv_maui

csodjd said:


> So what I'm hearing is that inventory/opportunities pop up and disappear quickly, and so once the window is reached when you can request something you need to start checking multiple times a day. Is that a fair assessment?


I didn’t request (OGS) anything.  I checked daily, and once inventory showed up, it was there for 1-2 days.  But this is during a pandemic.  I certainly don’t claim to be any expert.  Normally, when inventory shows up, it does disappear quickly.  I’m not usually up that early in the morning when the inventory typically shows up.


----------



## Pamplemousse

luv_maui said:


> I didn’t request (OGS) anything.  I checked daily, and once inventory showed up, it was there for 1-2 days.  But this is during a pandemic.  I certainly don’t claim to be any expert.  Normally, when inventory shows up, it does disappear quickly.  I’m not usually up that early in the morning when the inventory typically shows up.


And just to add a bit more as someone who has used II very successfully for more than 10 years-
You can place a request (ongoing search/OGS) as soon as you deposit your unit into II and you can do manual searches with that same unit while your request is in place- that is really the best plan since occasionally a unit slips through the request filter and ends up in the general inventory.  There’s really no downside to placing a request using a deposited unit since you can still search manually and can cancel a confirmation within 24 hours if you change your mind.
There are video tutorials on how to request and do the manual (instant confirmation) exchange on the II communities under general discussions.

Im enjoying following your adventures luv_maui!


----------



## Jim&Martha

Hey Pamplemousse, can you post a link please for that tutorial?  Thanks!


----------



## NiteMaire

luv_maui said:


> sorry, but no secret sauce.  *Diligence, patience, persistence, and luck.  I checked inventory daily* and exchanged for my 7 weeks.  But used eplus to switch from MMO to MM1, all in same size unit eventually, over multiple days...*Persistence in monitoring II inventory daily*, and this pandemic created this probably once in a lifetime online available inventory.


Couldn't have said it better myself.  It's amazing what you can get by continuously searching II on a daily basis.  Okay, let me not kid anyone...I bypass persistence and go straight to obsession.  When we're in vacation hunting mode (and even when we're not), I obsessively & incessantly check II during my waking hours.  As @Pamplemousse points out, OGS can assist in your search.  We've yet put in an OGS since obsessive searching has yielded resorts/dates we desired.  And ever since II implemented e-plus, we've purchased it for every exchange, even when we "knew" we weren't going to change plans.  



luv_maui said:


> Thanks for the suggestion [for Shaka driving app].  We’ve been coming to Maui annually for over 25 years, but now that we really have time (up to 5 weeks), we may really check driving out all over.


We love the Shaka app (Gypsy is another app many like).  We've used Shaka for Maui, Oahu, Kauai, and BI.  It gets my highest recommendation!  You won't regret it...as a matter of fact, you'll grow in your knowledge of Hawaiian history and culture, and you'll see several things you probably wouldn't have found on your own.  It's worth every penny IMO.


----------



## luv_maui

Seriously, no one at pool for 3rd day in a row




Reasonably empty beach too.


----------



## Pamplemousse

Jim&Martha said:


> Hey Pamplemousse, can you post a link please for that tutorial?  Thanks!


Just log onto II, click the community tab and then chose general discussion and video tutorials


----------



## Jim&Martha

ok


----------



## TXTortoise

We're not sure what February will hold, but your experience is motivating me to consider changing my two week air window to going for 4-6 weeks.  I rent a number of winter Lahaina weeks and  with the unknown of what the market will be and quarantine rules if they have a winter spike, I'm considering using the four weeks in our fixed week units and if I get a II match for Week 3, could stretch it to six weeks.

It may be that these strange times are actually the catalyst I needed to pull the trigger on a long trip, even if the first two weeks ended up in quarantine.

We really appreciate you documenting your experience at MOC.


----------



## JIMinNC

TXTortoise said:


> We're not sure what February will hold, but your experience is motivating me to consider changing my two week air window to going for 4-6 weeks.  I rent a number of winter Lahaina weeks and  with the unknown of what the market will be and quarantine rules if they have a winter spike, I'm considering using the four weeks in our fixed week units and if I get a II match for Week 3, could stretch it to six weeks.
> 
> It may be that these strange times are actually the catalyst I needed to pull the trigger on a long trip, even if the first two weeks ended up in quarantine.
> 
> We really appreciate you documenting your experience at MOC.



Same thought occurred to me briefly since I think our Jan/Feb Kauai, Maui, Waikoloa trip is 50-50 at best due to likelihood of a winter spike. Not sure how I would configure the two quarantine weeks on the front end, but the more I thought of it I think I would go crazy being that close but having to stay in my room. It would be worth it if we could have the run of the resort, but that obviously isn't a quarantine. I'm not strong enough to stay in a room in paradise for 14 days without having serious mental issues being able to see it all but not go there...I admire those with the inner strength to do that.


----------



## luv_maui

Wow, 1 couple in the pool at 7pm tonight, just before sunset .  This never gets old.




Right at sunset below


----------



## luv_maui

View from inside our room through the main window tonight


----------



## davidvel

luv_maui said:


> Called COVID-19 hotline.  Person answering stated they don’t keep track of hours so I should be free day 15 anytime.  However, now I’ve heard 3 answers:  1) free 6/19, then 2) 6/20 is correct and 6/19 was incorrect, and now 3) anytime on 6/20 - although person on the line wasn’t very assuring, so I’ll call again tomorrow to see what they say.
> 
> however, it appears we are free anytime on day 15, with day 1 being day of arrival.  Although online app check-in started day after arrival and said day 1 of check in, so 6/20 should be app day 14 check-in.  Hopefully it’ll say we are done?  Email reminder to check in arrives about 10am each day.


You arrived on 6/6 so a 14 day quarantine should end on 6/20, one minute after your aircraft touched down on the runway. I'd head down to the front desk and ask for a fully operational key wristband at that time.


----------



## luv_maui

Day 13 (free day 15).  Sunrise and morning walkers without masks.  Just 48 hrs from my walk along the beach & ocean waves


----------



## nerodog

Beautiful 


frank808 said:


> Here was my sunset yesterday. Will be the last OV until we return home in July. Then we self quarantine for 14 days.
> 
> Also of anyone is interested MKO is opening pool and bar b ques on Monday June 15. The fitness center will be open on Friday June 19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nerodog

I look forward to the post quarantine  pics... never been to Hawaii... now I want to go after this thread....!!! Enjoy and thank you for all the beautiful  pics. A great place to unwind and ....quarantine!! ;-)


----------



## luv_maui

Just checked our reservations and now all of them have been changed to oceanfront.  So.....I’m thinking they plan to not move us after week 3, but we’ll double check once out of quarantine.  But it’s only week 4 & 5 that we’re changed, previously garden view and ocean view, respectively.  Makes sense if there really is an NYL about 6 rooms being used. Only 1 couple at the pool last 2 days and only about 6pm-7pm.  No one at pool last 3-4 days throughout the 8am-6pm day. 

our in room view


----------



## lynne

Big Island Sunset towards Maui


----------



## luv_maui

Default for online check-in, so you must actually check “yes” button to 1st question before hitting “submit” button at bottom


----------



## gln60

luv_maui said:


> Default for online check-in, so you must actually check “yes” button to 1st question before hitting “submit” button at bottom
> 
> View attachment 22293


Keep the informative posts and the beautiful pics coming..your 14 day quarantine should Be ending soon...very excited for you...Enjoy


----------



## Sugarcubesea

I'm so happy for you, tomorrow you will be free... I have loved reading and watching this thread.


----------



## Fasttr

I would hasten a guess that this may very well be the cheapest 2 weeks you have ever spent in Hawaii.


----------



## luv_maui

Fasttr said:


> I would hasten a guess that this may very well be the cheapest 2 weeks you have ever spent in Hawaii.


So absolutely true.  Only had 1 delivery - round table pizza for about $30 ($22 pizza, $3 delivery $4 tip + taxes).  $20 for 1 Starbucks coffee ($8 coffee, $8 delivery $4 tip - rounded numbers) was just too much even though DW really wanted a Starbucks, but I didn’t give in.   Simply delivered (twice - we underestimated on first order) groceries (Costco, Safeway, by our personal shopper (30% with $50 minimum fee)

but also most expensive Maui trip considering 7 weeks, previously longest was 2 weeks (once), with most usual time just 7 nights.


----------



## luv_maui

All days kinda blend together.  No one at Napili pool during the day (8am-5pm) for 4-5 days in a row.  Just 1 couple last couple nights between 6-8pm


----------



## optimist

Now that you are almost free, has it been worth it? Would you do it again given the chance?


----------



## csodjd

optimist said:


> Now that you are almost free, has it been worth it? Would you do it again given the chance?


Might be better to ask that after they are "free" for a few weeks.


----------



## luv_maui

optimist said:


> Now that you are almost free, has it been worth it? Would you do it again given the chance?


Let’s see what the next few weeks are like.  Beach walks, Listening to ocean waves up close, relaxing pool time, very uncrowded peacefulness, peaceful drives without traffic,  vs very limited restaurants open, no (?) activities available whether on property or off, still having to fly home with concern about catching covid-19. Etc


----------



## luv_maui

csodjd said:


> Might be better to ask that after they are "free" for a few weeks.


Very much agreed.  It really has been a long time.  If not for the view, I’d have some serious thoughts if we would have made it.  I’m sure we would have, but it would have been excruciatingly hard.  And certainly would Not have done it had we’d been in a hotel room, not that it was an option since hotels are not available.  without The full kitchen& in room washer dryer - absolutely would NOT have considered it.

what will Roy’s be like or Gazebo House or Teddy’s Burger?  But the beach walks and ocean waves will be priceless.


----------



## luv_maui

Day 15, officially out of quarantine.  It’s way too early in the morning, but completed my 14th daily check in; day 1 of 14 daily check-ins starts day after arrival.  So today is officially day 15 or 14th daily check in, with plane arrival day as day 1 or day 0 of check-in days.  SERIOUSLY?  No congratulations, simply the usual “thank you for checking in.  Have a nice day!”  No comment about you have completed your 14 day quarantine and now free to go?  I suppose in theory I could have answered yes to one of the 3 health questions, so maybe that’s why the daily check in app doesn’t say you are free to go because they haven’t coded it to check the history for all 14 days as no to all health questions for all 14 check ins.  Anyways, I’m feeling healthy and no symptoms, but I was always cautious back home before flying here and stayed isolated mostly at home and religiously wore my mask outside of the house, and only went to grocery stores only as needed.

Anyways - 14 day quarantine COMPLETED!!  Will go rent a car and see what it’s really like around here - with our masks and hand sanitizer of course! Oh yes, get room keys that are good hopefully for remainder of our stay although we may need to refresh them every week since we could in theory leave at the end of each week and cancel Unused reservations for a potentially very low value replacement week from interval International.  Now that I’m not quarantined, I won’t be posting as much but will periodically post an update, and will answer any questions here on TUG.

Thank you everyone for bearing with me during this quarantined journey. Honestly, I wouldn’t have made this journey without your support, TRULY. I came so close to not coming with various obstacles and doubts, but with the support of this wonderful TUG community followed through.
Let’s see if the price (14 day quarantine) was worth it these next few weeks on a beautiful Maui island with much closed down due to covid-19.


----------



## jeff76543

Congratulations!


----------



## CA Richard

luv_maui said:


> Let’s see if the price (14 day quarantine) was worth it these next few weeks on a beautiful Maui island with much closed down due to covid-19.


Congratulations on finally achieving your freedom!  It has been great to follow your posts for the past few weeks - it has actually been a nice distraction during our own stay-at-home routine.  Now go out, relax, and enjoy Maui. Try to do your best to focus on the positives of what you can do In the weeks ahead and not let yourself get frustrated with what may not be open or what you are unable to do. I’m sure with a little creativity you are going to a wonderful few weeks ahead!  Best wishes!


----------



## Jim&Martha

Is there any news when restaurants will open again?  Here in Wa even King County is now moved into phase 2 so restaurants are open at 50% capacity, anything like that on the island?
Enjoy that first walk on the beach!


----------



## JanT

Whoo Hoo!!!!  You made it!  Congratulations!!  Hope y'all enjoy the rest of your stay and thank you for sharing that beautiful view and your status updates every day!  Have a fantastic time!!


----------



## Dean

Have a great rest of the trip.  I suspect the effort will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Superchief

luv_maui said:


> Let’s see what the next few weeks are like.  Beach walks, Listening to ocean waves up close, relaxing pool time, very uncrowded peacefulness, peaceful drives without traffic,  vs very limited restaurants open, no (?) activities available whether on property or off, still having to fly home with concern about catching covid-19. Etc


You are now in the likely most Covid free state in the country and should be able so spend you weeks not worrying about getting or transmitting the virus.


----------



## vacationtime1

Enjoy Maui without all of those pesky tourists.  You've earned it.


----------



## mauitraveler

Thanks for sharing those beautiful views and chronicling your thoughts about your first two weeks on Maui.  Your posts have been truly inspirational!  Now you can add the two of you to the number of folks at the pool!!  Enjoy the rest of your vacation on the beautiful Valley Isle!  CJ


----------



## MabelP

Go and have a blast! Congratulations...you did it!


----------



## amy241

luv_maui said:


> Let’s see what the next few weeks are like.  Beach walks, Listening to ocean waves up close, relaxing pool time, very uncrowded peacefulness, peaceful drives without traffic,  vs very limited restaurants open, no (?) activities available whether on property or off, still having to fly home with concern about catching covid-19. Etc


What did you do to protect yourself on the flight over and how long was your flight? Where did you fly from? We have reservations in November that take us from FLL-LAX and LAX-HNL with an overnight at LAX. I’m starting to stress the flight and fear of infection.


----------



## CA Richard

You have been an inspiration to us all and you are now officially a Tug celebrity!!!


----------



## luv_maui

Got our room keys.  Only 3 other groups here, so we are the 4th, all in Napili building.  Marriott person called me by name.  I asked how he knew and he stated only 3 other groups here and I was only group he hasn’t met!  Other 3 have been here since March.  Had to say politely at front desk, “hello?” Before someone came out


----------



## californiagirl

Thank you for taking us with you to Maui!  Those pictures are eerie...kind of like the show the world without people.  Your experience is once in a lifetime (hopefully).  Have a wonderful time.  Aloha!


----------



## csodjd

Curious about the elevators. They appear to say only one person allowed. Does that mean you can’t ride the elevator with your spouse, even if you’ve been quarantined together?


----------



## gregloucks

Congratulations and thanks for sharing your journey!


----------



## Superchief

Is the fitness center open? It wouldn't make any sense to keep it closed since everyone there has made it through quarantine. The walks on the beach should be spectacular and I'd expect more wildlife with fewer people disrupting things. Enjoy your private resort.


----------



## Luanne

Superchief said:


> Is the fitness center open? It wouldn't make any sense to keep it closed since everyone there has made it through quarantine. The walks on the beach should be spectacular and I'd expect more wildlife with fewer people disrupting things. Enjoy your private resort.


I wonder, are the rules for fitness centers at resorts the same as they are for gyms?  Most of them aren't staffed so I wonder how they would manage that.


----------



## slip

Congratulations, it will be worth it. You’ll be able to explore and see the sites. Enjoy!!


----------



## luv_maui

csodjd said:


> Curious about the elevators. They appear to say only one person allowed. Does that mean you can’t ride the elevator with your spouse, even if you’ve been quarantined together?


1 only, except parties together, so I can ride with my spouse


----------



## luv_maui

N


Superchief said:


> Is the fitness center open? It wouldn't make any sense to keep it closed since everyone there has made it through quarantine. The walks on the beach should be spectacular and I'd expect more wildlife with fewer people disrupting things. Enjoy your private resort.


no.  That would require cleaning and stuff.  Just easier to have everything closed, except the Napili pool.  Nothing else open, at least at this time, literally nothing.  No housekeeping, even after quartile completed.  But we can ask for towels, sheets, etc


----------



## luv_maui

Luanne said:


> I wonder, are the rules for fitness centers at resorts the same as they are for gyms?  Most of them aren't staffed so I wonder how they would manage that.


Thus easiest to simply keep it closed.


----------



## Luanne

@luv_maui  you may have mentioned this and I missed it but, where was the first place you went after you were "free"?


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Congrats on your freedom and enjoy Muai


----------



## luv_maui

by gazebo restaurant


----------



## luv_maui

$59 uber to Kihei / $50 with Lyft 15% discount.  Car rental at Avis, small lot, dirty car, much time spent proving we were out of quarantine.  She kept asking for proof.  I emailed text pictures showing our official day of arrival paperwork and day 14 of 14 quarantine check-in, but she stated they would send me a confirmation on quarantine completion? I called covid-19 hotline on speakerphone and person stated no official confirmation would be sent, and to simply show my boarding pass on day of arrival.  She believed me and let me rent the car, only 10,500 miles but supposedly they had cleaned it night before - did NOT look like it.  She gave us disinfectant wipes upon our request and we wiped down high touch spots in side car, and we window washed interior due to strong film making it somewhat difficult to see out front windshield.  Hey, we were thankful to rent the car .  Then quite the line at Costco, dropped off stuff in room, then gazebo restaurant for 1om breakfast - no line!  Drove to check out shopping complexes on the way back to MM1, helped a new check in guest from Kihei Resident  (1 week stay at MM1) as her cart of stuff was stuck in lawn and too hard to push for her, then helped call the elevator, now at pool just relaxing and small waterfalls sound.  Pool is cold and somewhat dirty and glad we have towels with the lawn chairs with bird stuff on them.  Anyways, not complaining in ANY way, simply observations for everyone.  Absolutely no one at pool besides us.  No towels just reserving chairs, no chairs to have to wait for, just nice relaxing time at the pool.  Still need that beach walk by the ocean waves but plenty of time for that.  Also, this morning they made our keys fir our entire 7 week stay so that mean we aren’t moving!!  I wonder how they’ll handle our one overlap day.  Guessing we won’t get credit double day credit, not that it has much value. We’re already titanium for all of next year due to auto 2019 extension, and we aren’t going to come close to $20,000 spent at bonvoy hotels do our estimated 125 night credited stays for 2020 only really helps towards lifetime status


----------



## kckaren21

Thanks for posting! It will be interesting to hear what it is like, such as you have posted just now. I hope you have activities you can do, places to eat, etc! 
Interesting that they aren't keeping it cleaner. I guess they are just keeping a skeleton staff. The resort must be losing a fortune! Although maintenance fees are guaranteed.


----------



## luv_maui

Got stopped by Marriott person asking if I was a guest here.  I guess there’s a light green wristband identifying authorized guests, so he stated he’d try to have someone bring them to us.



that was quick :  “Maui Ocean Club Pool Pass. MVCI Owner”


----------



## csodjd

kckaren21 said:


> Thanks for posting! It will be interesting to hear what it is like, such as you have posted just now. I hope you have activities you can do, places to eat, etc!
> Interesting that they aren't keeping it cleaner. I guess they are just keeping a skeleton staff. The resort must be losing a fortune! Although maintenance fees are guaranteed.


Interesting point. They are collecting (or have or will) collect the MF based on the cost of operating the entire resort facility. However, their payroll is a fraction (did they get PPP money?), they aren't heating the pools (apparently), are not providing cleaning or maid service, etc. So their "maintenance costs" are way down. As owners our job is to pay our share of the maintenance fees, not to guarantee that they are profitable in operating the resort.


----------



## Monykalyn

Thanks for the updates and a big Yahoo! To being out of quarantine! Hope the rest of your time is fantastic!


----------



## luv_maui

amy241 said:


> What did you do to protect yourself on the flight over and how long was your flight? Where did you fly from? We have reservations in November that take us from FLL-LAX and LAX-HNL with an overnight at LAX. I’m starting to stress the flight and fear of infection.


We brought sanitizing wipes to wipe down our seat belts, arm rest area, tray in front of you, didn’t put anything in the pockets, wore a mask, had hand sanitizer, and social distanced throughout the airport.  We flew direct from LAX direct to Maui, with overnight in LAX to avoid missing the direct flight, since we flew into LAX from Oregon.  LAX-OGG was about 5 hrs ish.  Coach holds about 180(?) on our Delta flight and only about 10-12 in coach, so lots of social distancing.  Delta & SW I’ve heard are 2 of the few airlines that actually currently blocking seats for sale whereas most other airlines sell more seats and then notify you if reasonably full giving you the option to move flights.  We haven’t flown Delta in a long time but will consider them in the future with their extra care for passenger & employee safety.


----------



## TravelTime

@luv_maui Congratulations on getting out of quarantine. I think your biggest reward will be enjoying the next 5 weeks without tourists. No crowds. Living like a native. I know you will be too busy to post much but I hope you will continue to take us on your journey. Your travel is inspiring me for 2021. I do not go to Hawaii for more than 10 days so a 14 day quarantine would not work for us. But the reward is wonderful on an extended trip like you are doing.


----------



## Superchief

luv_maui said:


> N
> 
> no.  That would require cleaning and stuff.  Just easier to have everything closed, except the Napili pool.  Nothing else open, at least at this time, literally nothing.  No housekeeping, even after quartile completed.  But we can ask for towels, sheets, etc


I would be upset with the clearly unnecessary closure of the fitness center. With only 3 other groups there, guests clearly can be trusted to clean their own equipment. Most MVC fitness centers are not staffed, and the only employees I see typically pick up and drop off towels. Everyone has gone through quarantine so are not carrying the virus, and recent research shows it is highly unlikely to get Covid by touching surfaces. I work out for food, so this amenity is extremely important to us and there is no reason not to have it open there at this time.


----------



## Luanne

Superchief said:


> I would be upset with the clearly unnecessary closure of the fitness center. With only 3 other groups there, guests clearly can bet rusted their own equipment. Most MVC fitness centers are not staffed, and the only employees I see typically pick up and drop off towels. Everyone has gone through quarantine so are not carrying the virus, and recent research shows it is highly unlikely to get Covid by touching surfaces. I work out for food, so this amenity is extremely important to us and there is no reason not to have it open there at this time.


I'm not going back to my gym, even though they have opened up.  And at that facility the members are being asked to wipe down the equipment, as well as them having a cleaning crew.

I would be very uncomfortable using a facility that isn't staffed, most likely isn't being cleaned on a regular basis.

P.S. I work outside at a park with my trainer.  I see lots of other people using these outside facilities to exercise.  You don't "need" a gym or fitness facility.

Also, I'm curious. What do you mean you work out for food?


----------



## luv_maui

Luanne said:


> @luv_maui  you may have mentioned this and I missed it but, where was the first place you went after you were "free"?


Front desk to get room keys good for 48 days, indirectly implying same room - OCEAN FRONT!!.  Then Avis in Kihei, Costco to stock back up, then Gazebo restaurant, then pool.


----------



## Superchief

Luanne said:


> I'm not going back to my gym, even though they have opened up.  And at that facility the members are being asked to wipe down the equipment, as well as them having a cleaning crew.
> 
> I would be very uncomfortable using a facility that isn't staffed, most likely isn't being cleaned on a regular basis.
> 
> P.S. I work outside at a park with my trainer.  I see lots of other people using these outside facilities to exercise.  You don't "need" a gym or fitness facility.
> 
> Also, I'm curious. What do you mean you work out for food?


The benefits of weight training and other exercise far outweigh the risk to me. People have the right to make their own choice regarding this type of issue, as long as they are maintaining social distancing and wiping down the equipment they use. Workouts build the immune system, lower blood pressure, improve mental health, and help with weight control. Two key factors that impact the severity of Covid for those that get it are immune system and obesity. Not working out for eight weeks while Ohio gyms were closed definitely negatively impacted people's health. I noticed increases in blood pressure, stress, and reduced muscle mass. My gym could have easily remained open because there is plenty of room to maintain social distance and a vast majority of members clean their equipment after every use. Many people tend to overlook that some of the mass Covid policies have significant negative effects that aren't taken into consideration.  I agree that gyms that can't provide a safe workout environment should be closed, but they should have been given an opportunity to take the necessary actions to remain open. The whole class shouldn't be punished for misbehavior of a few.

Most MVC fitness centers can also provide a safe workout environment as long as disinfecting wipes are provided, and guests use common sense and courtesy. Many states allowed hotel and private facilities to remain open even when public gyms were closed. 

I work out for food means I like to exercise even on vacation so I can eat and drink the food that I like. I've been fortunate to stay healthy and reduce stress by working out regularly for 40+ years.


----------



## luv_maui

Superchief said:


> I would be upset with the clearly unnecessary closure of the fitness center. With only 3 other groups there, guests clearly can bet rusted their own equipment. Most MVC fitness centers are not staffed, and the only employees I see typically pick up and drop off towels. Everyone has gone through quarantine so are not carrying the virus, and recent research shows it is highly unlikely to get Covid by touching surfaces. I work out for food, so this amenity is extremely important to us and there is no reason not to have it open there at this time.


I typically love working out in fitness centers, but I respect the fact during a rare pandemic they’ve chosen to limit services to currently just 1 pool open.  Housekeeping is not permitted to enter our room during our entire stay, but have been excellent at having requested supplies dropped off at our front door followed by a call to let us know they’ve arrived.  The no contact approach.  My attitude is I’m thankful to be here, thankful for a fantastic ocean front view, thankful for the opportunity to enjoy beautiful views and beautiful walks, Thankful for my current good health, and feel blessed to simply enjoy this once in a lifetime opportunity - at least for us.  I don’t expect we will ever spend 7 weeks in a row in Maui ever again, let along the same ocean front room here at Maui Ocean Club.  One can always look upon ways for improvement while here, but I’d prefer to simply understand the situation and enjoy what is available to me.  I would certainly love for more activities and more if our favorite restaurants to be open, but respect they are doing what is best for them.  No one asked for this pandemic and everyone is doing what they believe is best for them.  We didn’t have to come and knew full well the situation coming in Marriott had limited services, I mean the manager of Marriott Maui encouraged us to not come and cancel.  Interval International emailed us that the resort was literally closed and we should contact them to make additional arrangements.  Without tug support/advice/encouragement/suggestions and without calling Marriott Maui to reconfirm they would be open, and switching flights due to cancelled direct flight here, we would not be here.  I’ve always been thankful for everything in life since things could always be worse.  I’m just thankful we have this opportunity under the current conditions I signed up for.  If we decide the limited services are not to our liking, we will simply fly home early with no regrets and no ill will towards resort, Maui, etc. 

we will simply enjoy the time we are here under the conditions we subjected ourselves to.


----------



## csodjd

Superchief said:


> The benefits of weight training and other exercise far outweigh the risk to me. People have the right to make their own choice regarding this type of issue, as long as they are maintaining social distancing and wiping down the equipment they use. Workouts build the immune system, lower blood pressure, improve mental health, and help with weight control. Two key factors that impact the severity of Covid for those that get it are immune system and obesity. Not working out for eight weeks while Ohio gyms were closed definitely negatively impacted people's health. I noticed increases in blood pressure, stress, and reduced muscle mass. My gym could have easily remained open because there is plenty of room to maintain social distance and a vast majority of members clean their equipment after every use. Many people tend to overlook that some of the mass Covid policies have significant negative effects that aren't taken into consideration.  I agree that gyms that can't provide a safe workout environment should be closed, but they should have been given an opportunity to take the necessary actions to remain open. The whole class shouldn't be punished for misbehavior of a few.
> 
> Most MVC fitness centers can also provide a safe workout environment as long as disinfecting wipes are provided, and guests use common sense and courtesy. Many states allowed hotel and private facilities to remain open even when public gyms were closed.
> 
> I work out for food means I like to exercise even on vacation so I can eat and drink the food that I like. I've been fortunate to stay healthy and reduce stress by working out regularly for 40+ years.


I think the point was that you don't need a gym to workout, not that you don't need to work out. All of the attributes you cite are readily available through a wide variety of workout routines using things like bands, sit ups, push ups, etc.


----------



## Luanne

luv_maui said:


> Front desk to get room keys good for 48 days, indirectly implying same room - OCEAN FRONT!!.  Then Avis in Kihei, Costco to stock back up, then Gazebo restaurant, then pool.


Now I have another question.  Why all the way to Kihei to rent a car?  Better prices?  Availability?


----------



## Luanne

csodjd said:


> I think the point was that you don't need a gym to workout, not that you don't need to work out. All of the attributes you cite are readily available through a wide variety of workout routines using things like bands, sit ups, push ups, etc.


Exactly.

I miss my gym.  I miss having the availability of different machines and such.  I miss the way I feel after a workout. But......................not enough to go back.  I can't exercise with a mask.  Masks aren't required when working out at my gym.  But, I don't want to be in a place where people are coughing, sneezing, sweating, etc. where they are not wearing masks.  For those who feel comfortable, fine.  I don't.  I am making do with sessions with my trainer outside at the park, and doing stretching workouts at home.


----------



## luv_maui

Luanne said:


> Now I have another question.  Why all the way to Kihei to rent a car?  Better prices?  Availability?


Availability.  Nothing open here in kaanapali.  Renting from Kihei and returning to airport


----------



## luv_maui

out of curiosity, went to the daily check-in at https://safetravels.hawaii.gov/home and tried to daily check-in myself the day after our quarantine is over and it says:

first is state of Hawaii symbol: 




“Daily check-in (my name) 6/21/2020”

in green:
”Thank you for protecting your health and our community.  Your mandatory self-quarantine is completed.  Enjoy the rest of your stay in Hawaii!”

no email, but I took a screen shot of entire page.  But that’s it, and I wouldn’t have discovered this had I not been curious of doing a daily check in after quarantine completed.


----------



## csodjd

luv_maui said:


> out of curiosity, went to the daily check-in at https://safetravels.hawaii.gov/home and tried to daily check-in myself the day after our quarantine is over and it says:
> 
> first is state of Hawaii symbol:
> 
> View attachment 22404
> “Daily check-in (my name) 6/21/2020”
> 
> in green:
> ”Thank you for protecting your health and our community.  Your mandatory self-quarantine is completed.  Enjoy the rest of your stay in Hawaii!”
> 
> no email, but I took a screen shot of entire page.  But that’s it, and I wouldn’t have discovered this had I not been curious of doing a daily check in after quarantine completed.


They probably figured nobody would ever actually successfully complete the quarantine, so they didn't have to design the "end" of the process.


----------



## luv_maui

More people here at Marriott maui due to interisland quarantine lifted, so unclear how many are here.  I did notice a room occupied on our floor about 2-3 rooms down the hallway.


----------



## ilene13

Superchief said:


> The benefits of weight training and other exercise far outweigh the risk to me. People have the right to make their own choice regarding this type of issue, as long as they are maintaining social distancing and wiping down the equipment they use. Workouts build the immune system, lower blood pressure, improve mental health, and help with weight control. Two key factors that impact the severity of Covid for those that get it are immune system and obesity. Not working out for eight weeks while Ohio gyms were closed definitely negatively impacted people's health. I noticed increases in blood pressure, stress, and reduced muscle mass. My gym could have easily remained open because there is plenty of room to maintain social distance and a vast majority of members clean their equipment after every use. Many people tend to overlook that some of the mass Covid policies have significant negative effects that aren't taken into consideration.  I agree that gyms that can't provide a safe workout environment should be closed, but they should have been given an opportunity to take the necessary actions to remain open. The whole class shouldn't be punished for misbehavior of a few.
> 
> Most MVC fitness centers can also provide a safe workout environment as long as disinfecting wipes are provided, and guests use common sense and courtesy. Many states allowed hotel and private facilities to remain open even when public gyms were closed.
> 
> I work out for food means I like to exercise even on vacation so I can eat and drink the food that I like. I've been fortunate to stay healthy and reduce stress by working out regularly for 40+ years.


I am 69 years old and I have been doing heavy weight training for years.  I only use free weights.  In early March I bought my own weights.  I have been working out on my own since then.  I will not go back into a gym for quite a while.  I live in a gated Country Club community with 2 fitness facilities but I am not comfortable.  Therefore, I do it by myself!


----------



## luv_maui

ilene13 said:


> I am 69 years old and I have been doing heavy weight training for years.  I only use free weights.  In early March I bought my own weights.  I have been working out on my own since then.  I will not go back into a gym for quite a while.  I live in a gated Country Club community with 2 fitness facilities but I am not comfortable.  Therefore, I do it by myself!


Impressive.  I need to discuss with my SIL athletic trainer on using free weights too.


----------



## ilene13

I forgot to mention that we bought ebikes and also bike ride 15-20 miles a day!


----------



## Fasttr

ilene13 said:


> I forgot to mention that we bought ebikes and also bike ride 15-20 miles a day!


ebikes are a game changer....we love ours too.  Allows you to cover a lot more ground, while still getting the exercise, and having the ability to effectively flatten hills late in a ride is a Godsend.


----------



## jmhpsu93

Fasttr said:


> ebikes are a game changer....we love ours too.  Allows you to cover a lot more ground, while still getting the exercise, and having the ability to effectively flatten hills late in a ride is a Godsend.


We bought an Echelon and it hasn't arrived yet (was on back order).  I have my road bike attached to a trainer and use a software program called Zwift, really makes the time go by.  I ride outdoors too but not more than once or twice a week because I think it's dangerous (not in a COVID way, but traffic, etc.)

With respect to working out, yes an incredibly important part of staying healthy.  As a "retired" triathlete, I would still swim a couple of days a week but that hasn't been an option until the last week.  I'd also use the weight machines at my gym 2-3 days a week and a treadmill, both of which I had to figure out a different plan.  My wife, daughter, and I utilized the online classes from our yoga studio plus other online workouts.  After all of this I only miss maybe a couple of machines that I can't replicate at home, and I wish I had dumbbells heavier than 15 pounds (EVERYTHING was sold out everywhere).

Weird that your MVC location doesn't have the gym open when dozens of others do, most of which aren't staffed and are starting to build up occupancy rates.  Hawaii has more or less been its own country during this.

Congrats on your survival and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Superchief

Fasttr said:


> ebikes are a game changer....we love ours too.  Allows you to cover a lot more ground, while still getting the exercise, and having the ability to effectively flatten hills late in a ride is a Godsend.


These would be great for biking in Park City. The bike trail is all downhill from the town, and therefore an uphill trek coming back. We've often cut short our rides due to concern about being able to make it back.


----------



## Superchief

ilene13 said:


> I am 69 years old and I have been doing heavy weight training for years.  I only use free weights.  In early March I bought my own weights.  I have been working out on my own since then.  I will not go back into a gym for quite a while.  I live in a gated Country Club community with 2 fitness facilities but I am not comfortable.  Therefore, I do it by myself!


I considered buying some free weights when the gyms initially closed, but they were difficult to find and we really have no place to put them. I prefer to use dumbbells and machines, and do cross training workouts every other day using over 20 different machines. I feel very safe working out at my gym, and have probably built up some immunity having worked out in several dirtier clubs over the years. 

My current gym has a wide mix of clients ranging from severely overweight people trying to start a healthier lifestyle to retired work out veterans who have been doing it for years. I really  feel sorry for those who recently started their workout programs and were just starting to see success prior to the 8 week shutdown. It will be much more difficult for them to get the motivation to come back and resume their exercise. Several people had gained a lot of weight during the closure because they really didn't have any place to exercise.


----------



## geist1223

I fail to understand how one gets any real exercise on an Ebike. 4 years ago when we were in Park City staying at the Worldmark I would ride my Hybrid Bike the 4 or 5 miles uphill to the City Center of Park City. It was a much easier ride back.


----------



## mauitraveler

luv_maui said:


> More people here at Marriott maui due to interisland quarantine lifted, so unclear how many are here.  I did notice a room occupied on our floor about 2-3 rooms down the hallway.


Now that you've had a chance to be "out and about", have you noticed less traffic on the roads and shorter lines at the markets?  What favorite eateries have you been able visit?  I would imagine that smaller establishments such as The Gazebo and 808 Grindz might need to consider making/continuing take-out orders to be the type of service offered?  Thanks again, for sharing your journey with us.  Please continue to post those great photos!  CJ


----------



## luv_maui

mauitraveler said:


> Now that you've had a chance to be "out and about", have you noticed less traffic on the roads and shorter lines at the markets?  What favorite eateries have you been able visit?  I would imagine that smaller establishments such as The Gazebo and 808 Grindz might need to consider making/continuing take-out orders to be the type of service offered?  Thanks again, for sharing your journey with us.  Please continue to post those great photos!  CJ


We’ve only been out of quarantine since Saturday.  Lines at Costco were usual long line outside to even get in.  Traffic was quick back to Lahaina.  Roy’s was not crowded with tables maybe 6ft apart.  Gazebo restaurant was simply walk up with no line at 1pm in Saturday.  Extremely limited main restaurants open In Lahaina but much more open in Kihei but we are not driving that far just for a meal.  Will try the handful of places for takeout.  Lahaina is essentially tourists, so most restaurents are not open


----------



## Ken555

luv_maui said:


> We’ve only been out of quarantine since Saturday. Lines at Costco were usual long line outside to even get in. Traffic was quick back to Lahaina. Roy’s was not crowded with tables maybe 6ft apart. Gazebo restaurant was simply walk up with no line at 1pm in Saturday. Extremely limited main restaurants open In Lahaina but much more open in Kihei but we are not driving that far just for a meal. Will try the handful of places for takeout. Lahaina is essentially tourists, so most restaurents are not open



Mama’s may be open... good choice for take out. http://www.mamasribsmaui.com


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luv_maui

Ken555 said:


> Mama’s may be open... good choice for take out. http://www.mamasribsmaui.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Have you eaten here before?  We noticed driving thru it looks like they are at least open for takeout. We couldn’t tell by quick drive thru if open for dine-in.  But website looks yummy.  On our list to try take out.


----------



## Ken555

luv_maui said:


> Have you eaten here before? We noticed driving thru it looks like they are at least open for takeout. We couldn’t tell by quick drive thru if open for dine-in. But website looks yummy. On our list to try take out.



Yes, I’ve been going there for years. I stop by for takeout at least once every time I’m in Maui. It’s mostly takeout anyway, but they do have a few tables. I’m sure you can call ahead to place an order. Friendly, good food...doesn’t get much better, and a nice ~15 min drive north for you.

There’s also a small grocery in the same complex, and a wonderful coffee shop (https://www.coffeestorenapili.com) where I always go to get coffee for the unit (and to take home). I sometimes stop here on the way back after eating at The Plantation House, but it seems that restaurant is currently closed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slip

luv_maui said:


> Have you eaten here before?  We noticed driving thru it looks like they are at least open for takeout. We couldn’t tell by quick drive thru if open for dine-in.  But website looks yummy.  On our list to try take out.



I second Mama’s Ribs, very good and reasonably priced. We have been there a number of times and it’s always good.


----------



## luv_maui

Ken555 said:


> Yes, I’ve been going there for years. I stop by for takeout at least once every time I’m in Maui. It’s mostly takeout anyway, but they do have a few tables. I’m sure you can call ahead to place an order. Friendly, good food...doesn’t get much better, and a nice ~15 min drive north for you.
> 
> There’s also a small grocery in the same complex, and a wonderful coffee shop (https://www.coffeestorenapili.com) where I always go to get coffee for the unit (and to take home). I sometimes stop here on the way back after eating at The Plantation House, but it seems that restaurant is currently closed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We have some common restaurant places.  We typically always go to Plantation House after church on  Sundays.  And DW is always looking for a good coffee store. If we are ever on Maui at the same time, and this covid-19 thing is resolved, we should get together some time.


----------



## ilene13

geist1223 said:


> I fail to understand how one gets any real exercise on an Ebike. 4 years ago when we were in Park City staying at the Worldmark I would ride my Hybrid Bike the 4 or 5 miles uphill to the City Center of Park City. It was a much easier ride back.


It depends on the ebike.  Ours are Trek.  8 gears and 4 levels of the Bosch motor.  We must still pedal.  You can’t sit and just ride.  I usually use 7th or 8th gear and the lowest motor boost.  It gives a lot of exercise and resistance.  One of our neighbors bought one that they just sit and ride - obviously no exercise!


----------



## csodjd

luv_maui said:


> We have some common restaurant places.  We typically always go to Plantation House after church on  Sundays.  And DW is always looking for a good coffee store. If we are ever on Maui at the same time, and this covid-19 thing is resolved, we should get together some time.


We have made dinner at the Plantation House a regular part of every visit to Maui. We make a reservation about 30 minutes before sunset, and request a table at the "windows." They could serve half-eaten McDonalds hamburgers and it would still be fantastic (okay, maybe LESS fantastic, but you get the point, but we've had a great meal every time so that's not an issue). Are they even open though? Hope they're open by November when I plan to be there!


----------



## Fasttr

geist1223 said:


> I fail to understand how one gets any real exercise on an Ebike. 4 years ago when we were in Park City staying at the Worldmark I would ride my Hybrid Bike the 4 or 5 miles uphill to the City Center of Park City. It was a much easier ride back.


Class 1 ebikes are merely peddle assist.  No throttle.  If you don’t peddle, you go nowhere.  You can turn off the peddle assist and you just have a heavy regular bike.  On eco mode, it effectively aids peddling at a level just slightly more than negating the extra weight of the bike.  In modes above eco, it’s aids peddling more at each level.  So you can get as much exercise as you want, or less if you so desire.  We often will bike 30 miles on eco.  It’s certainly exercise.  And it’s nice knowing you can crank it up a level when hitting large hills on a long ride.  We certainly go further and on more hilly terrain than we would on regular bikes, all with our legs going around and around.


----------



## Ken555

csodjd said:


> We have made dinner at the Plantation House a regular part of every visit to Maui. We make a reservation about 30 minutes before sunset, and request a table at the "windows." They could serve half-eaten McDonalds hamburgers and it would still be fantastic (okay, maybe LESS fantastic, but you get the point, but we've had a great meal every time so that's not an issue). Are they even open though? Hope they're open by November when I plan to be there!



They are not open.

I prefer going there for lunch/brunch but it’s a great spot for dinner, too.

And McDonalds is never acceptable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationtime1

csodjd said:


> We have made dinner at the Plantation House a regular part of every visit to Maui. We make a reservation about 30 minutes before sunset, and request a table at the "windows." They could serve half-eaten McDonalds hamburgers and it would still be fantastic (okay, maybe LESS fantastic, but you get the point, but we've had a great meal every time so that's not an issue). Are they even open though? Hope they're open by November when I plan to be there!



During whale season, that timing and those tables are excellent for whale watching on Kapalua Bay.


----------



## pspercy

I hope CJs Diner survives the shutdowns, a favourite of ours for breakfast since it opened


----------



## pspercy

dup


----------



## b2bailey

I'm going to hijack this thread for a moment -- since it is here that I've first heard of Plantation House.
Family is in early planning stages for my 70th Birthday to be celebrated in Maui.
My first choice was Mama's Fish House. First choice for special occasion. Only thing I don't like it the distance
to drive to get there from Kaanapali.  Would Plantation House be a good Birthday Party venue?


----------



## Ken555

b2bailey said:


> I'm going to hijack this thread for a moment -- since it is here that I've first heard of Plantation House.
> Family is in early planning stages for my 70th Birthday to be celebrated in Maui.
> My first choice was Mama's Fish House. First choice for special occasion. Only thing I don't like it the distance
> to drive to get there from Kaanapali. Would Plantation House be a good Birthday Party venue?



It’s a nice restaurant, but the real value is the view not the food. And, it’s essentially on top of a hill so the view is very nice but you’re not right on the beach like at Mama’s and many others. What are your priorities?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555

pspercy said:


> I hope CJs Diner survives the shutdowns, a favourite of ours for breakfast since it opened



FWIW, this was a favorite of mine for years until I learned they used frozen fish. In Maui. Unforgivable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne

I think I ate at the Plantation House was back when, like in 1968.  At that time there was nothing up there, no Kapalua.  They were just starting to look at building north of Napili Bay.  We went to again, what I think was the Plantation House.  All I remember about our dinner was that there were bugs, maybe roaches, on the fireplace.


----------



## Luanne

b2bailey said:


> I'm going to hijack this thread for a moment -- since it is here that I've first heard of Plantation House.
> Family is in early planning stages for my 70th Birthday to be celebrated in Maui.
> My first choice was Mama's Fish House. First choice for special occasion. Only thing I don't like it the distance
> to drive to get there from Kaanapali.  Would Plantation House be a good Birthday Party venue?


I haven't been there, but what about Merriman's in Kapalua?  I've never been disappointed by any of the Merriman's restaurants I've been to.


----------



## ilene13

Fasttr said:


> Class 1 ebikes are merely peddle assist.  No throttle.  If you don’t peddle, you go nowhere.  You can turn off the peddle assist and you just have a heavy regular bike.  On eco mode, it effectively aids peddling at a level just slightly more than negating the extra weight of the bike.  In modes above eco, it’s aids peddling more at each level.  So you can get as much exercise as you want, or less if you so desire.  We often will bike 30 miles on eco.  It’s certainly exercise.  And it’s nice knowing you can crank it up a level when hitting large hills on a long ride.  We certainly go further and on more hilly terrain than we would on regular bikes, all with our legs going around and around.


Exactly!


----------



## luv_maui

pspercy said:


> I hope CJs Diner survives the shutdowns, a favourite of ours for breakfast since it opened


interesting.  Have never been there but believe I thought they were open when we drove by.  Will check it out.


----------



## controller1

Luanne said:


> I haven't been there, but what about Merriman's in Kapalua?  I've never been disappointed by any of the Merriman's restaurants I've been to.



Merriman's in Kapulua has replaced Mama's for us for fine dining while in Maui due to it being only 15 minutes from Ka'anapali where we stay. Mama's is good but that drive can be a killer with airport traffic.


----------



## controller1

luv_maui said:


> interesting.  Have never been there but believe I thought they were open when we drove by.  Will check it out.



I've never eaten fish at CJ's but you can't beat them for ordering a picnic lunch or Road to Hana lunches.


----------



## csodjd

controller1 said:


> Merriman's in Kapulua has replaced Mama's for us for fine dining while in Maui due to it being only 15 minutes from Ka'anapali where we stay. Mama's is good but that drive can be a killer with airport traffic.


Probably not an issue now, but last time we were there for a week we were unable to get reservations. They were booked a couple weeks out. So, call ahead.


----------



## Luanne

csodjd said:


> Probably not an issue now, but last time we were there for a week we were unable to get reservations. They were booked a couple weeks out. So, call ahead.


I think Merriman's is on Open Table.  I know the Monkeypod is.  We use Open Table all the time.


----------



## TravelTime

Luanne said:


> I think Merriman's is on Open Table.  I know the Monkeypod is.  We use Open Table all the time.



I love the mai tai's at Monkeypod. Mama's good but very expensive. I have never been to Merriman's. Maybe we can try it on our next visit.


----------



## Luanne

TravelTime said:


> I love the mai tai's at Monkeypod. Mama's good but very expensive. I have never been to Merriman's. Maybe we can try it on our next visit.


I know a lot of people love the mai tais at Monkeypod.  I'm not a big fan.  I don't think the lilikoi float is needed and I thought the drink itself was small.


----------



## controller1

csodjd said:


> Probably not an issue now, but last time we were there for a week we were unable to get reservations. They were booked a couple weeks out. So, call ahead.





Luanne said:


> I think Merriman's is on Open Table.  I know the Monkeypod is.  We use Open Table all the time.



Merriman's isn't on OpenTable but on Resy or a Google reservation system. Anyway you need to make your reservation about a month in advance. I'm a big time planner so our dinner reservations are not left to chance so that's not a problem for me.


----------



## controller1

TravelTime said:


> I love the mai tai's at Monkeypod. Mama's good but very expensive. I have never been to Merriman's. Maybe we can try it on our next visit.



The best seats at Merriman's are for reservations about 4:45 pm. They seat the restaurant from the beach side to the back of the restaurant on a first-come basis. But they don't have a problem with you just ordering drinks and maybe an appetizer for the first 45 minutes or so prior to ordering dinner.


----------



## csodjd

controller1 said:


> The best seats at Merriman's are for reservations about 4:45 pm. They seat the restaurant from the beach side to the back of the restaurant on a first-come basis. But they don't have a problem with you just ordering drinks and maybe an appetizer for the first 45 minutes or so prior to ordering dinner.


Good strategy to know! Thx.


----------



## MommaBear

Fasttr said:


> ebikes are a game changer....we love ours too.  Allows you to cover a lot more ground, while still getting the exercise, and having the ability to effectively flatten hills late in a ride is a Godsend.


I love my e bike, makes the difference between being able to ride or not ride. Sure wish I could be doing it in Hawaii!!!


----------



## PcflEZFlng

This discussion is bringing back some memories! We also enjoyed CJ's when we took their box lunches with us on our drive to Hana. Loved The Gazebo for breakfast, multiple times, well worth the wait. We also enjoyed Sea House on Napili Bay, right on the beach, to celebrate our anniversary - on two separate trips, ten years apart.


----------



## b2bailey

PcflEZFlng said:


> This discussion is bringing back some memories! We also enjoyed CJ's when we took their box lunches with us on our drive to Hana. Loved The Gazebo for breakfast, multiple times, well worth the wait. We also enjoyed Sea House on Napili Bay, right on the beach, to celebrate our anniversary - on two separate trips, ten years apart.


Sea House is one of my favorites for breakfast. Went there for Happy Hour last trip and loved it. Parking can be challenging.


----------



## Luanne

b2bailey said:


> Sea House is one of my favorites for breakfast. Went there for Happy Hour last trip and loved it. Parking can be challenging.


Isn't Sea Horse the one that is kind of right over the water and at the Napili Kai Beach Resort?  That is where I stayed with my parents when we visited Maui in 1968.  At that time the Napili Kai was the resort at the farthest end of the island.  I think they may have just been starting to think about developing Kapalua.  At that time the name of the restaurant was The Teahouse of the Maui Moon.  We only stayed on Maui for a few nights but I remember eating dinner there several times.


----------



## Ken555

Luanne said:


> Isn't Sea Horse the one that is kind of right over the water and at the Napili Kai Beach Resort? That is where I stayed with my parents when we visited Maui in 1968. At that time the Napili Kai was the resort at the farthest end of the island. I think they may have just been starting to think about developing Kapalua. At that time the name of the restaurant was The Teahouse of the Maui Moon. We only stayed on Maui for a few nights but I remember eating dinner there several times.



Yes. I’ve been there several times for brunch and it’s a good choice.









						Dining | Napili Kai Beach Resort
					

From a casual beach resort Maui dining experience or an elegant evening under the stars, our onsite dining options cater to every taste and style.




					www.napilikai.com
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23

I definitely want to try the fish and chips at Seahouse Restaurant.  We have never been there.  

I am trying to be positive about our August trip, but I am not sure we will be able to go.  3 days for a Covid-19 test from a lab that is accepted?  I need to ask Kaiser how soon they can get a test done for us.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

b2bailey said:


> Sea House is one of my favorites for breakfast. Went there for Happy Hour last trip and loved it. Parking can be challenging.


That's true. Both times we were there, we happened to be staying within walking distance, and in fact next door to The Gazebo. At one of the places (Napili Surf) we had a great second floor OF condo overlooking Napili Bay. If you stepped outside, it was pretty much the same view @luv_maui posted upthread. Very memorable.


----------



## luv_maui

At sunset tonight


----------



## JanT

Absolutely gorgeous, luv_maui!  Thank you for sharing!  How are y'all doing now that you're out of quarantine?  Are you having a really great time?  I'm still kicking myself in the butt for not doing what you're doing!  Living vicariously through y'all that are enjoying island life right now.



luv_maui said:


> At sunset tonight


----------



## luv_maui

JanT said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, luv_maui!  Thank you for sharing!  How are y'all doing now that you're out of quarantine?  Are you having a really great time?  I'm still kicking myself in the butt for not doing what you're doing!  Living vicariously through y'all that are enjoying island life right now.


not quite 1 week out of quarantine, so just relaxing by pool, enjoying the sunsets, planning our few weekend dine-out meals.  Roy’s will be Sunday nights.  Still need to make it to Lahaina Pizza, mama’s ribs, sea house, and Teddy’s burgers.  Will go to gazebo‘s weekly too.  will try out some other local takeouts as well.  Napili pool was actually quite nice yesterday and finally clean.  It’s just odd having all 3 Napili pools to ourselves, literally so far.  No chair hogs.  Gotta wear the mask to & from pool.  Will need to ask for bathroom cleaning supplies since tomorrow starts week 4.  Will go to Costco / Safeway periodically for more supplies, and will take a couple of nice drives, but since we have time, don’t need to plan ahead.  Just going with the flow, reading TUG by the pool, what more could I ask for.


----------



## luv_maui

Hopefully this isn’t getting old, certainly not to me.  As we have dinner in tonight.  I feel so blessed to have this opportunity.


----------



## echino

Do you go swimming / snorkeling in the ocean in front of the resort?


----------



## starrinc

Hi! When did the Marriott allow pool usage? Are you able to use the beaches, too? Your photos are gorgeous. 
We were there until late April. Once it was at the point where you couldn’t walk along the beach, we decided to come home. We were among the last few villas of the original group that arrived in February. Everything changed around Mid March. It was definitely different but we enjoyed our time until the end. The staff handled everything really well. The weather was perfect and we just loved it. How much longer are you staying? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luv_maui

echino said:


> Do you go swimming / snorkeling in the ocean in front of the resort?


We prefer the pool


----------



## luv_maui

starrinc said:


> Hi! When did the Marriott allow pool usage? Are you able to use the beaches, too? Your photos are gorgeous.
> We were there until late April. Once it was at the point where you couldn’t walk along the beach, we decided to come home. We were among the last few villas of the original group that arrived in February. Everything changed around Mid March. It was definitely different but we enjoyed our time until the end. The staff handled everything really well. The weather was perfect and we just loved it. How much longer are you staying?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


About middle of June only the Napili pools opened. Just finishing up week 3, or 1 week after quarantine.  Will stay 1-4 more weeks.  Beaches open.  Weekends maybe a dozen surfers in front of Marriott.  Although the beaches on weekends just prior to Leodas are literally full of locals.  Literally packed cars on the side roads and hundreds of locals


----------



## starrinc

It is surely a different Maui than you are used to. We used to wish we had it to ourselves and our group of close friends, but when they left it was so different. Everyone left in mass around 3/13/20 when the Canadians were called home. It was mass exodus. We decided to stay, And things closed rapidly through the rest of March. We had everything we needed and enjoyed our time. Especially since it was still winter and cold where we came from. We could not use the gym, chaises, pool or even sit or walk along the ocean by the last week of April. That was per the Governor’s order. That was when we decided it was time to head home. It was starting to warm up there and as tough as it was to leave Maui early - We knew it was time. Have a wonderful time. Love your posts and photos. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## starrinc

Even at the height of the quarantine the beaches were packed along the highway. No one on the resort beaches, except some of the Ali’i spring breakers, and they were shagged almost immediately. Random surfers but they couldn’t be on the beach only in the water. How many villas are occupied? I didn’t think they were taking new checkins. One of the occupants wanted to stay an additional week and they were not able to get Accommodations. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luv_maui

starrinc said:


> It is surely a different Maui than you are used to. We used to wish we had it to ourselves and our group of close friends, but when they left it was so different. Everyone left in mass around 3/13/20 when the Canadians were called home. It was mass exodus. We decided to stay, And things closed rapidly through the rest of March. We had everything we needed and enjoyed our time. Especially since it was still winter and cold where we came from. We could not use the gym, chaises, pool or even sit or walk along the ocean by the last week of April. That was per the Governor’s order. That was when we decided it was time to head home. It was starting to warm up there and as tough as it was to leave Maui early - We knew it was time. Have a wonderful time. Love your posts and photos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





starrinc said:


> It is surely a different Maui than you are used to. We used to wish we had it to ourselves and our group of close friends, but when they left it was so different. Everyone left in mass around 3/13/20 when the Canadians were called home. It was mass exodus. We decided to stay, And things closed rapidly through the rest of March. We had everything we needed and enjoyed our time. Especially since it was still winter and cold where we came from. We could not use the gym, chaises, pool or even sit or walk along the ocean by the last week of April. That was per the Governor’s order. That was when we decided it was time to head home. It was starting to warm up there and as tough as it was to leave Maui early - We knew it was time. Have a wonderful time. Love your posts and photos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed, not much open, restaurant wise or activities, but we are content with pool, beach/walks, view, Very limited restaurants and no crowds.  Tomorrow we’ll make it to front street and go to Lahaina Pizza, and see how much of a ghost town it is.  Maybe breakfast at Sea House and a stop at Costco ( got some bad watermelons).  Easy to social distance in Lahaina / Kaanapal, but Kihei / Kahului much more open and more people.  With maybe each timeshare with max/avg just a few rooms occupied, makes It difficult for a restaurant to justify staying open.  Interisland quarantine lifted has increased some occupancy with even more on weekends.  If covid-19 on mainland continues to get worse, maybe it would be best to stay in Hawaii, but I doubt we’ll stay more than 1-4 more weeks.  Have a Small wedding to attend back home in 5 weeks


----------



## nerodog

luv_maui said:


> Hopefully this isn’t getting old, certainly not to me.  As we have dinner in tonight.  I feel so blessed to have this opportunity.
> 
> View attachment 22581


So beautiful... it could be a postcard...


----------



## luv_maui

Detour (had to go further north and drive back to restaurant since it is closed right by Gazebo) to Sea House, but made it here for breakfast













We had the Honolua breakfast and loco moco, both excellent.  Too relaxed, forgot to snap a picture of our food


----------



## Monykalyn

luv_maui said:


> Hopefully this isn’t getting old, certainly not to me.  As we have dinner in tonight.  I feel so blessed to have this opportunity.
> 
> View attachment 22581


Nope never gets old being able to “share” this with y’all!


----------



## b2bailey

luv_maui said:


> Detour (had to go further north and drive back to restaurant since it is closed right by Gazebo) to Sea House, but made it here for breakfast
> 
> View attachment 22596View attachment 22597View attachment 22598View attachment 22599View attachment 22600
> 
> We had the Honolua breakfast and loco moco, both excellent.  Too relaxed, forgot to snap a picture of our food



We've enjoyed going to the Sea House for breakfast for so many years I can't remember how long. Each time I would daydream about staying at the resort there. Last year my daughter and family were going to Maui and I convinced her they MUST stay there. Thankfully they only booked three nights there because they got bored at that location.


----------



## davidvel

luv_maui said:


> Detour (had to go further north and drive back to restaurant since it is closed right by Gazebo) to Sea House, but made it here for breakfast
> 
> View attachment 22596View attachment 22597View attachment 22598View attachment 22599View attachment 22600
> 
> We had the Honolua breakfast and loco moco, both excellent.  Too relaxed, forgot to snap a picture of our food


Thanks for the pics. I can see my uncle's condo at the south end of the bay.


----------



## vol_90

Sorry to hijack but 6:49PM Saturday June 27th Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club.  Still Hawaii though!!


----------



## luv_maui

drove through front street.  Very eery with most stores closed up with many boarded up.  Some of the few open:  Lahaina Pizza, vans, bubba humps, piartisan pizza, a jewelry store, a clothing store.  Maybe a few others as we drove by picking up a pizza Lahaina Pizza, yum!


----------



## luv_maui

Saturday night near sunset


----------



## luv_maui

vol_90 said:


> Sorry to hijack but 6:49PM Saturday June 27th Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club.  Still Hawaii though!!
> 
> View attachment 22617


Never apologize for a beautiful sunset.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## PcflEZFlng

davidvel said:


> Thanks for the pics. I can see my uncle's condo at the south end of the bay.


Any chance that would be at Napili Surf? We stayed there in 2001 and loved it. Just steps away from the Gazebo. The pics are bringing those memories back!


----------



## luv_maui

PcflEZFlng said:


> Any chance that would be at Napili Surf? We stayed there in 2001 and loved it. Just steps away from the Gazebo. The pics are bringing those memories back!


Pictures taken just at Napili bay, just outside gazebo restaurant.


----------



## davidvel

PcflEZFlng said:


> Any chance that would be at Napili Surf? We stayed there in 2001 and loved it. Just steps away from the Gazebo. The pics are bringing those memories back!


It's the condos just north and adjacent to Napili Surf, called Napili Bay resort.


----------



## PcflEZFlng

Thanks. I remember seeing those next door.


----------



## luv_maui

Roy’s surf & turf, and ribs, then signature soufflé


----------



## PcflEZFlng

luv_maui said:


> Pictures taken just at Napili bay, just outside gazebo restaurant.


Yup, I remember that view so well. Cool! My family and I went snorkeling just beyond those shallows.


----------



## slip

luv_maui said:


> Roy’s surf & turf, and ribs, then signature soufflé
> 
> View attachment 22655View attachment 22656View attachment 22658



Now your talking.


----------



## luv_maui

Sea house restaurant view just at sunset







plantation estate drive View after sunset; bummer restaurant is closed


----------



## luv_maui

Today they called to let us know the main super pool is opening tomorrow!  Grills by Napili building were open starting earlier this week.  Unlikely fitness center opens in any near future.  Supposedly more guests checking in this weekend.  No housekeeping.  Actually had a car parked next to me this morning for the first time, in parking garage next to Napili building.  underground parking only 1/2 open with top uncovered parking Coned-off


----------



## amycurl

Woot! I am totes, totes jelly. The one state in the nation where the virus is actually under control (based on the Harvard tracking data.) So worth the two weeks, esp. since you were working anyways. I hope you stay for the full seven weeks.


----------



## luv_maui

Aarrgghh!  ANTS!! Lots of tiny black ants on kitchen countertop!  Leaving room so they can spray.  Also, housekeeping is now allowed weekly.  After 4 weeks we need it.


----------



## rickandcindy23

luv_maui said:


> Aarrgghh!  ANTS!! Lots of tiny black ants on kitchen countertop!  Leaving room so they can spray.  Also, housekeeping is now allowed weekly.  After 4 weeks we need it.


I am so jealous of your adventure.  We are trying to get a second week at either Marriott or Westin Nanea only, for 8/21.  We already have Westin Nanea for 8/28.  I loved that place.  Looking forward to a nice two weeks.  I have to figure out where to get tested before we go to Maui, so we will have the results two-three days before we go.  I am determined to go.  

Teddy, PM me if you see something on II for 8/21 at either Marriott or Westin Nanea.  Need a 2 bedroom for my MIL to stay with us.


----------



## Luanne

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am so jealous of your adventure.  We are trying to get a second week at either Marriott or Westin Nanea only, for 8/21.  We already have Westin Nanea for 8/28.  I loved that place.  Looking forward to a nice two weeks.  I have to figure out where to get tested before we go to Maui, so we will have the results two-three days before we go.  I am determined to go.
> 
> Teddy, PM me if you see something on II for 8/21 at either Marriott or Westin Nanea.  Need a 2 bedroom for my MIL to stay with us.


My bff was telling me today that her sister and brother in law are planning to go to Alaska to visit their daughter and help with her kids.  Alaska has the same requirement as Hawaii for testing. They need to get tested through Kaiser.  Kaiser will allow them to be tested for travel, but won't guarantee a quick turn around on the test results. They're thinking what they may need to do is, if they don't get the test results quickly enough they'll change their fights and go when they do get the results.  Is this an option you might have?


----------



## Ken555

luv_maui said:


> Aarrgghh!  ANTS!! Lots of tiny black ants on kitchen countertop!  Leaving room so they can spray.  Also, housekeeping is now allowed weekly.  After 4 weeks we need it.



I've had that happen twice when in Maui. It's no fun.


----------



## luv_maui

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am so jealous of your adventure.  We are trying to get a second week at either Marriott or Westin Nanea only, for 8/21.  We already have Westin Nanea for 8/28.  I loved that place.  Looking forward to a nice two weeks.  I have to figure out where to get tested before we go to Maui, so we will have the results two-three days before we go.  I am determined to go.
> 
> Teddy, PM me if you see something on II for 8/21 at either Marriott or Westin Nanea.  Need a 2 bedroom for my MIL to stay with us.


Will do.  Maybe (?) something will pop up or maybe this was it for inventory.  So very unknown.


----------



## luv_maui

Main pool is open but not the slide.  When have we been the only ones we see at the main pool?  1 parent and child by kiddie pools.


----------



## slip

luv_maui said:


> Main pool is open but not the slide.  When have we been the only ones we see at the main pool?  1 parent and child by kiddie pools.
> 
> View attachment 22931


This trip is something you’ll always remember. You will have some great stories.


----------



## luv_maui

I appreciate the Marriott Maui opening the main pool, but it is certainly not clean.  The pool by Napili building was clean some days and not clean other days.  But opening the main pool should include cleaning it first.  We may go back to the smaller Napili pool.  But so quiet now at main pool.  Typically incredible activity , but simply none by us and probably not much activity throughout.  When are there empty chairs here? And when is the hoop without shooters?  And they just turned off the waterfalls by the cave surrounded by waterfalls


----------



## luv_maui

A couple (but just 1) with their 1 child just came swimming by us.  Staying at original phase (MMO) so they did open up another building!  They came over from oahu.


----------



## MOXJO7282

luv_maui said:


> A couple (but just 1) with their 1 child just came swimming by us.  Staying at original phase (MMO) so they did open up another building!  They came over from oahu.


How amazing your adventure has been. Being someone who has many Maui weeks I've been living vicariously through you so thank you for sharing your experience.  Right now I have 4 consecutive weeks in the fall that I'm trying to re-rent for customers but if I can't i will be using myself even if by chance I would have to do what you did. As much as I would make the most of it like you did I would prefer if things just get back to some sense of normal and i can go back to dreaming that a few years from now we can spend 2 months on Maui without the fear of getting sick.


----------



## luv_maui

MOXJO7282 said:


> How amazing your adventure has been. Being someone who has many Maui weeks I've been living vicariously through you so thank you for sharing your experience.  Right now I have 4 consecutive weeks in the fall that I'm trying to re-rent for customers but if I can't i will be using myself even if by chance I would have to do what you did. As much as I would make the most of it like you did I would prefer if things just get back to some sense of normal and i can go back to dreaming that a few years from now we can spend 2 months on Maui without the fear of getting sick.


Yes, we would love for it to be back to normal.  However, there may be a new normal for the shirt to mid term.  Wishing you the best in re-renting and May next year be somewhat better for your hawaii trip next year.


----------



## luv_maui

I hope people aren’t getting bored with these pictures, but here’s tonight.  All within seconds


----------



## slip

luv_maui said:


> I hope people aren’t getting bored with these pictures, but here’s tonight.  All within seconds
> 
> View attachment 22947View attachment 22948View attachment 22949


How can you get tired of that!


----------



## jeff76543

Not bored at all. Enjoying the beauty from a distance.


----------



## luv_maui

Road to Hāna today.  Supposedly opened and allowed, but not if you read the numerous signs by locals.  All parks along the way were closed.  Turned around in hana beach park.  Wanted to stop at Black Sands Beach, but would’ve had to violate the closure sign, which many did, but I follow rules so we simple turned around and drove back home.

hana beach park at bottom plus other photos along the way


----------



## luv_maui

What a difference an hour makes, here on 4th of July


----------



## luv_maui

North coastline road trip pictures


----------



## luv_maui

Also, resort is packed for 4th of July weekend.  About 20 of 719 rooms occupied.  But some checking out today and some this coming weekend.  Next week will be extra quiet again.


----------



## luv_maui

i did pencil out a path to stay another 5-9 weeks, in theory, just because It’s nice to dream, but we actually need to get home, so will be leaving in 1-2 weeks.  It‘s beautiful here, so relaxing with walks along the beach and the sound of those ocean waves.  we’ve adjusted to living here - not just here for a week where we typically eat out dinner mostly at all of our favorite places.  If not for a wedding scheduled in 2 weeks, which we can’t miss, needing haircuts, missing our son - holding down the house stuff, And incremental Car rental costs do eventually add up, the daily tax of $21.25/day does add up when you’re here as long as us so far, we feel like it’s time to Go home soon after 5 weeks.  I appreciate all of my fellow tuggers following my journey thru quarantine, suggestions and encouragement to even follow thru on doing it, and following this long thread of repeated pictures as I wanted to share and inform.  It’s been a once in a lifetime experience and thank all of you followers and Tuggers for all of your help.  Honestly, I would not have done this trip without you.  I love TUG, and look forward to learning and sharing in the many threads throughout.  Thank you!


----------



## MabelP

No, thank you to you for bringing us along for the ride!


----------



## GregT

luv_maui said:


> i did pencil out a path to stay another 5-9 weeks, in theory, just because It’s nice to dream, but we actually need to get home, so will be leaving in 1-2 weeks.  It‘s beautiful here, so relaxing with walks along the beach and the sound of those ocean waves.  we’ve adjusted to living here - not just here for a week where we typically eat out dinner mostly at all of our favorite places.  If not for a wedding scheduled in 2 weeks, which we can’t miss, needing haircuts, missing our son - holding down the house stuff, And incremental Car rental costs do eventually add up, the daily tax of $21.25/day does add up when you’re here as long as us so far, we feel like it’s time to Go home soon after 5 weeks.  I appreciate all of my fellow tuggers following my journey thru quarantine, suggestions and encouragement to even follow thru on doing it, and following this long thread of repeated pictures as I wanted to share and inform.  It’s been a once in a lifetime experience and thank all of you followers and Tuggers for all of your help.  Honestly, I would not have done this trip without you.  I love TUG, and look forward to learning and sharing in the many threads throughout.  Thank you!



That's a special memory that you have and thank you for sharing it with us!!!   I miss Maui very much and have been living vicariously through your pictures and your story!

Take care and travel safely!

Best,

Greg


----------



## mjm1

luv_maui said:


> i did pencil out a path to stay another 5-9 weeks, in theory, just because It’s nice to dream, but we actually need to get home, so will be leaving in 1-2 weeks.  It‘s beautiful here, so relaxing with walks along the beach and the sound of those ocean waves.  we’ve adjusted to living here - not just here for a week where we typically eat out dinner mostly at all of our favorite places.  If not for a wedding scheduled in 2 weeks, which we can’t miss, needing haircuts, missing our son - holding down the house stuff, And incremental Car rental costs do eventually add up, the daily tax of $21.25/day does add up when you’re here as long as us so far, we feel like it’s time to Go home soon after 5 weeks.  I appreciate all of my fellow tuggers following my journey thru quarantine, suggestions and encouragement to even follow thru on doing it, and following this long thread of repeated pictures as I wanted to share and inform.  It’s been a once in a lifetime experience and thank all of you followers and Tuggers for all of your help.  Honestly, I would not have done this trip without you.  I love TUG, and look forward to learning and sharing in the many threads throughout.  Thank you!



Thank you for sharing your experiences and photos with us. We missed being there last month, so really enjoyed your posts. Safe travels and enjoy the wedding! 

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## TXTortoise

luv_maui said:


> i did pencil out a path to stay another 5-9 weeks, in theory, just because It’s nice to dream, but we actually need to get home, so will be leaving in 1-2 weeks.  It‘s beautiful here, so relaxing with walks along the beach and the sound of those ocean waves.  we’ve adjusted to living here - not just here for a week where we typically eat out dinner mostly at all of our favorite places.  If not for a wedding scheduled in 2 weeks, which we can’t miss, needing haircuts, missing our son - holding down the house stuff, And incremental Car rental costs do eventually add up, the daily tax of $21.25/day does add up when you’re here as long as us so far, we feel like it’s time to Go home soon after 5 weeks.  I appreciate all of my fellow tuggers following my journey thru quarantine, suggestions and encouragement to even follow thru on doing it, and following this long thread of repeated pictures as I wanted to share and inform.  It’s been a once in a lifetime experience and thank all of you followers and Tuggers for all of your help.  Honestly, I would not have done this trip without you.  I love TUG, and look forward to learning and sharing in the many threads throughout.  Thank you!



Thanks for making the jump to do the trip and sharing your experiences.  It was a catalyst for me to commit to using my four sequential fixed weeks next winter..and if I can ever find Week 3 in Lahaina 7210, I might try for six.  I know there are folks that stay for eight+ weeks each winter, but like you, I would like to try and mesh into 'living' there and not just a week or two visit.


----------



## elked12

luv_maui said:


> i did pencil out a path to stay another 5-9 weeks, in theory, just because It’s nice to dream, but we actually need to get home, so will be leaving in 1-2 weeks.  It‘s beautiful here, so relaxing with walks along the beach and the sound of those ocean waves.  we’ve adjusted to living here - not just here for a week where we typically eat out dinner mostly at all of our favorite places.  If not for a wedding scheduled in 2 weeks, which we can’t miss, needing haircuts, missing our son - holding down the house stuff, And incremental Car rental costs do eventually add up, the daily tax of $21.25/day does add up when you’re here as long as us so far, we feel like it’s time to Go home soon after 5 weeks.  I appreciate all of my fellow tuggers following my journey thru quarantine, suggestions and encouragement to even follow thru on doing it, and following this long thread of repeated pictures as I wanted to share and inform.  It’s been a once in a lifetime experience and thank all of you followers and Tuggers for all of your help.  Honestly, I would not have done this trip without you.  I love TUG, and look forward to learning and sharing in the many threads throughout.  Thank you!



Thank You sooooo much for sharing your adventure with us during this hard times for everyone! You’ve brought joy and happiness to us all with all these hundreds of posts. You’ve been a Godsend. Thank you


----------



## luv_maui

We decided to go home early.  Starting the 2 day journey home.  OGG-HNL-SEA-PDX.  Direct flight is so much easier.Tonight’s view on beach in front of Napili tower


----------



## slip

Have a safe trip home!!


----------



## frank808

Here is my view. Hope you enjoyed your time on Maui.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JanT

luv_maui,

Thank you for sharing your time there on Maui with all of us here at TUG.  I know I personally have enjoyed your posts from there tremendously.  Kind of lived vicariously through you and frank808 (who's "stranded" at Ko'Olina).  Hope you have a safe trip home!  Thank you again!  Aloha!



luv_maui said:


> We decided to go home early.  Starting the 2 day journey home.  OGG-HNL-SEA-PDX.  Direct flight is so much easier.Tonight’s view on beach in front of Napili tower


----------



## CA Richard

luv_maui said:


> We decided to go home early.  Starting the 2 day journey home.  OGG-HNL-SEA-PDX.  Direct flight is so much easier.Tonight’s view on beach in front of Napili tower



Thank you so much for sharing your adventure with us!  I’m so happy for you that you took advantage of the opportunity and embarked on this once in a lifetime trip. It will be something you remember for the rest of your life.  Best wishes for a safe trip home!

Richard


----------



## amycurl

Is this one week early or two? So....five weeks total or 6?
Have safe travels home.


----------



## luv_maui

amycurl said:


> Is this one week early or two? So....five weeks total or 6?
> Have safe travels home.


6 weeks




.  At Ogg airport, had to fill out another form for interisland hop OGG-HNL.  Thought Tram from airport car rental wasn’t running since no one there so walked the 3 minutes and passed the tram.  They checked our luggage to Seattle so hoping Hawaiian gets our luggage to our HNL-SEA Alaska flight, where we have to spend the night due to landing at 11:30pm.  Hoping we can check our 4 pieces of luggage before going to a seattle airport hotel


----------



## lynne

luv_maui said:


> 6 weeksView attachment 23770View attachment 23769
> .  At Ogg airport, had to fill out another form for interisland hop OGG-HNL.  Thought Tram from airport car rental wasn’t running since no one there so walked the 3 minutes and passed the tram.  They checked our luggage to Seattle so hoping Hawaiian gets our luggage to our HNL-SEA Alaska flight, where we have to spend the night due to landing at 11:30pm.  Hoping we can check our 4 pieces of luggage before going to a seattle airport hotel



My experience in SEA is that we had to retrieve our luggage and bring it back for check-in the next day.  When arriving that late, there are no departure check-in counters open.   Hopefully you will have a better experience.  Have a safe flight home.


----------



## luv_maui

lynne said:


> My experience in SEA is that we had to retrieve our luggage and bring it back for check-in the next day.  When arriving that late, there are no departure check-in counters open.   Hopefully you will have a better experience.  Have a safe flight home.


That’s what I was thinking.  Oh well.....it is what it is.


----------



## TXTortoise

Usually can’t check bags until four hours from flight or closer. Happened to us when arriving Maui to Honolulu in the morning and leaving that night.


----------



## luv_maui

Seriously?  Direct flight to PDX on Hawaiian leaves at same gate as my Alaska flight to SEA then onto PDX.  Imagine the confusion when I asked.  So bummed I didn’t know that, so instead having to spend the night in SEA.  Must have been too much relaxation, not to think there was a direct flight back to PDX from HNL.  Can’t change since our luggage already checked to SEA and not enough time to change since only 40 minutes before my desired flight leaves.  Argh

FYI - we were on direct flight OGG-PDX, on Alaska, but they cancelled that flight and offered us this 3 leg flight.  Never thought to ask if they could’ve put us on the HNL-PDX .  Just bummed to see another flight home significantly shorter.  Not home until 1pm tomorrow, instead of 9pm tonight.  Oh well....go with the flow, not much we can do now

and, HNL airport food place choices essentially Burger King.  Sundry store didn’t even have cold sandwiches.  Maybe Starbucks has some food, but certainly not many open options here, especially with long flight back to mainland.


----------



## PaulaC

frank808 said:


> Here is my view. Hope you enjoyed your time on Maui.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Since you are back at Ko'Olina, would you give us an update on the staff?  We are close to many of the wonderful people there and we are worried about their welfare.


----------



## frank808

Some of the front desk are back. I have seen more maintenance personnel and housekeeping staff. Seems like they are bringing back by seniority and full timers first. Chelsea, Chieko and Heaven are back at the FD and the managers are no longer doing front desk duties. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulaC

frank808 said:


> Some of the front desk are back. I have seen more maintenance personnel and housekeeping staff. Seems like they are bringing back by seniority and full timers first. Chelsea, Chieko and Heaven are back at the FD and the managers are no longer doing front desk duties.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


Thanks, we have been worried about our ohana there.  We have exchanged emails with some of the staff, but haven't heard from anyone for the last few weeks. Are more guests arriving?  What about resort services, including the marketplace?


----------



## frank808

Guests count ebb and flows. There are more guests here than in April but I would say there cant be more than 15 villas occupied. Lots of locals from my observations.

No services are available as Longboards, Marketplace and activities are closed still. Cant even get a DVD from the machine as that has been closed since March. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## luv_maui

Last flight in 2 hrs.  Skyline view from on our way to seattle


----------



## JIMinNC

Good thing you left when you did. Hurricane Douglas now forecast to hit NW side of Maui and Molokai this weekend as a Category 1 hurricane.


----------



## slip

JIMinNC said:


> Good thing you left when you did. Hurricane Douglas now forecast to hit NW side of Maui and Molokai this weekend as a Category 1 hurricane.
> 
> View attachment 23973



Changing all the time. There is a possibility that it will continue on a northern track and only be a tropical storm when it makes landfall. That would move it more toward Oahu.


----------

